# DSG PROBLEM



## MINI2

DSG PROBLEM I THINK.

SOMETIMES I NOTICE, THAT AFTER PLAYING WITH THE PADDLES OR HAVIN A GOOD KICK DOWN AND BLAST OF FUN. WHEN I COME TO A STAND STILL AT JUST SAY LIGHTS, WHEN THE LIGHTS TURN GREEN AND IM ABOUT TO SET OFF AGAIN, THE CAR STARTS GOING BUT THEN IT JERKS, LIKE IT COMING OUT OF GEAR AND GOING INTO NEUTRAL (LIKE IF IM STALLING BUT MANAGE TO GET THE BITING POINT AGAIN)
THIS SOMETIMES EVENS HAPPENS EVEN IF I HAVENT BEEN PLAYING WITH THE GEARS BUT IT HAPPENS NOW AND AGAIN, AND I DONT WANNA BRING THE CAR TO AUDI AND THEY THINK IMD REAMING..

IS THERE SOEMTHING WRONG WITH THE GEAR BOX/CLUTCHES


----------



## TTSFan

I had the same and now the dealer confirmed and is replacing the Mechtronic unit


----------



## MINI2

TTSFan said:


> I had the same and now the dealer confirmed and is replacing the Mechtronic unit


What is the mechtronic unit?
Who was your dealer and who was dealing with your problem (pm me if you dont to put it on here) 
I just want the information, so if they fob me off they can just confirm with your dealer/person who gave the green light to fix it.

also, what millage has your car got and what reg is it?


----------



## jakeman

My 12 month old TTC 3.2 has been doing the same thing the last few days, as well as "jerking" when at very low speed say in a traffic queue it sort of kangaroos along only cured by putting it in S. Booked in for a 20k service next week so they are going to take a look at both issues then.

J


----------



## TTSFan

I am in a different country to the UK so I can give you the dealer name but I don't thing its going to help ya 

The Mechtronics is the "Brain" behind the DSG that tells you which gear to engage and release etc....


----------



## MINI2

Well wile looking on the internet ive come across this..

copy and psted "complete stop at a stoplight or a stop sign, and then accelerating slowly, my vehicle would seem as if it hesitates and then slightly jerks before it "catches a gear," or atleast that's what it feels like. The problem doesn't occur at cold starts"

Thats the problem i have but someone has mentioned what TTSFAN has said to do..

copy and pasted "Is the hesitation kinda like you stab the throttle, let off, then back on?
If so I had the same problem, took it to the dealer and they replaced the mechtronic unit. Has not happened since"

So i guess we need new mechtronic units. My car is booked into audi a week on monday and i have the privledge of getting an A3 to play with [smiley=bigcry.gif] no R8 BOOOOOOOOOOO WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Perks of being 22 i guess


----------



## Rogue

Sounds like the Mechatronic Control Module is failing on all your cars with the stuttering/jerking problems.

Read my thread here for more info, and tips on how to approach the dealer:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=97168

Rogue


----------



## dbm

I had a similar problem with my A3 3.2Q DSG. The dealer first re-set the gearbox and asked me to try it again; that didn't help so they changed the mechatronic control box.

A tip - there was a suggestion that the driving style I used at the time might have contributed to the problem. When coming to a stop I would put the car in neutral early to avoid that feeling of when the brakes are fighting the engine. Apparently this is the wrong thing to do from a DSG perspective - you should be sure to leave the gearbox engaged until you come to a complete stop.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Rogue

Hi Dan.

That smells like Dealer BS, trying to deflect blame.
I never put the car in Neutral, neither does my son, so they can't use that excuse for it happening to our two cars.

Rogue



dbm said:


> I had a similar problem with my A3 3.2Q DSG. The dealer first re-set the gearbox and asked me to try it again; that didn't help so they changed the mechatronic control box.
> 
> A tip - there was a suggestion that the driving style I used at the time might have contributed to the problem. When coming to a stop I would put the car in neutral early to avoid that feeling of when the brakes are fighting the engine. Apparently this is the wrong thing to do from a DSG perspective - you should be sure to leave the gearbox engaged until you come to a complete stop.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


----------



## bdzy88

My TTS has a similar problem however a little different,

Using the paddles, or sequential if i shift down to say second gear from third and put the boot down sometimes the car completely loses ALL power for a good 5 seconds or till i shift back to third..

Has got me into a little bit of strife in some situations and think its just damn dangerous.. anyone else have a similar issue?

Sorry to hi jack the thread..


----------



## zorpas

bdzy88 said:


> My TTS has a similar problem however a little different,
> 
> Using the paddles, or sequential if i shift down to say second gear from third and put the boot down sometimes the car completely loses ALL power for a good 5 seconds or till i shift back to third..
> 
> Has got me into a little bit of strife in some situations and think its just damn dangerous.. anyone else have a similar issue?
> 
> Sorry to hi jack the thread..


This happens to my TTS as well, not all the time, but very often.
lets say im in 3rd gear and I want to overtake so i donwshift to 2nd but if feels its going in Neutral for a second or two and then it hits.. 
Its happening with all gears only whenever I donwshift with the gass pedal pressed . If I kickdown of downshift for stopping is normal
Anyone with the same problem ? Is it normal ? What to do about it ?
thanks


----------



## Black Knight

jakeman said:


> My 12 month old TTC 3.2 has been doing the same thing the last few days, as well as "jerking" when at very low speed say in a traffic queue it sort of kangaroos along only cured by putting it in S. Booked in for a 20k service next week so they are going to take a look at both issues then.
> 
> J


same here, waiting for mechatronic to arrive... only 10k miles done...


----------



## MINI2

Im not happy to say this but im glad im not feelin like a penis and are the only one noticing this.

Knowing my luck, Wheni go out with the technician a week on monday the car will be fine and i'll feel like a right wanker.

Hopefully if enough people have a problem, audi wont think ive been eattin magic mushrooms from camden market and take me serious.


----------



## Black Knight

for the first time in my life i was lucky and my DSG misbehaved as soon as i drove off with the techinician... just make sure to drive it around for at least 20 minutes before you demonstrate it... i've noticed it behaves worse and worse the longer you drive it and the harder you drive it...

i've had the same thing happen on my mk1 and now mk2...


----------



## Black Knight

bdzy88 said:


> My TTS has a similar problem however a little different,
> 
> Using the paddles, or sequential if i shift down to say second gear from third and put the boot down sometimes the car completely loses ALL power for a good 5 seconds or till i shift back to third..
> 
> Has got me into a little bit of strife in some situations and think its just damn dangerous.. anyone else have a similar issue?
> 
> Sorry to hi jack the thread..


mk1s often had this, there's even a name for it - delay of death. because it sometimes happens by itself in D when coming onto a roundabout and trying to pull off - it just sits there while you stare into oncoming traffic...

thank god my mk2 doesnt do that, although the mk1 did, but mk2 in other ways... but one thing is always there with all misbehaving DSGs - jerky low speed maneuvers and being unable to pull off smoothly at random times.

infact here's a list of different DSG misbehaviors i've experienced on both mk1 and mk2...

1. inability to pull off a strong but smooth launch from standstill - sometimes you just can't seem to pull off a weak launch from standstill
2. jerk when shifting from N to D especially if you let go off brake immediately after shifting...same thing with reverse.
3. jerk when coming to a stop as it shifts down to 1st - feels as if it engaged 1st gear clutch and then immediately(but just a bit too late) realised you are just about to stop and this will kill the engine so it immediately pulls back the clutch. .
4. audible clunks(loud) and sometimes even jerks the car as it downshifts from 3rd to 2nd and 2nd to 1st even when there's no load, just coasting to a stop - even in neutral. 
5. delay of death - 1st variation - trying to accelerate after slowing down for a roundabout or a tight corner - it downshifts to 2nd gear and then just sits there or accelerates as if you had 15bhp and not 200+ <-- this one can get very scary... it seems as if it's applying too little clutch pressure and retarding ignition way too much to keep the engine revs at 2000-3000 rpms - result is almost no torque going to the wheels... 
6. delay of death - 2nd variation - something like driving around in 6th and using the paddle to drop a few gears really quickly and then applying the throttle - the whole thing just pauses for like 1-3 seconds - it does nothing and then pulls of like a loony. maybe it isnt even necessary to drop a couple of gears, one downshift might be enough... 
7. kangarooing at low speed - when you're trying to go at a steady pace in traffic just a bit faster then creep speed - keeping a steady throttle - it kangaroos constantly at an almost regular frequency - solved by going into S which shifts down to 1st gear which raises revs outside the troublesome range..
8. lurching kangaroing at low speed with even minor throttle changes - unable to change the throttle position without causing the car to overly react/lurch/kangaroo no matter how gentle you are with the throttle...

usually when the DSG goes bad you get at least half of these symptoms..most of the issues seem to happen because of partly open clutch operation... some issues are separate like clunking while downshifting.... but the most annoying symptoms are related to partly open clutch operation usually in 2nd gear but also 1st and 3rd... there's no part clutch operation in 4th, 5th or 6th so those gears are usually trouble free...


----------



## jakeman

Black Knight said:


> bdzy88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTS has a similar problem however a little different,
> 
> Using the paddles, or sequential if i shift down to say second gear from third and put the boot down sometimes the car completely loses ALL power for a good 5 seconds or till i shift back to third..
> 
> Has got me into a little bit of strife in some situations and think its just damn dangerous.. anyone else have a similar issue?
> 
> Sorry to hi jack the thread..
> 
> 
> 
> mk1s often had this, there's even a name for it - delay of death. because it sometimes happens by itself in D when coming onto a roundabout and trying to pull off - it just sits there while you stare into oncoming traffic...
> 
> thank god my mk2 doesnt do that, although the mk1 did, but mk2 in other ways... but one thing is always there with all misbehaving DSGs - jerky low speed maneuvers and being unable to pull off smoothly at random times.
> 
> I have over half these symptoms and more as the days go by. As you say it is worse when you have done a few miles.
> Great description of the S'tronic issues
> 
> J
> 
> infact here's a list of different DSG misbehaviors i've experienced on both mk1 and mk2...
> 
> 1. inability to pull off a strong but smooth launch from standstill - sometimes you just can't seem to pull off a weak launch from standstill
> 2. jerk when shifting from N to D especially if you let go off brake immediately after shifting...same thing with reverse.
> 3. jerk when coming to a stop as it shifts down to 1st - feels as if it engaged 1st gear clutch and then immediately(but just a bit too late) realised you are just about to stop and this will kill the engine so it immediately pulls back the clutch. .
> 4. audible clunks(loud) and sometimes even jerks the car as it downshifts from 3rd to 2nd and 2nd to 1st even when there's no load, just coasting to a stop - even in neutral.
> 5. delay of death - 1st variation - trying to accelerate after slowing down for a roundabout or a tight corner - it downshifts to 2nd gear and then just sits there or accelerates as if you had 15bhp and not 200+ <-- this one can get very scary... it seems as if it's applying too little clutch pressure and retarding ignition way too much to keep the engine revs at 2000-3000 rpms - result is almost no torque going to the wheels...
> 6. delay of death - 2nd variation - something like driving around in 6th and using the paddle to drop a few gears really quickly and then applying the throttle - the whole thing just pauses for like 1-3 seconds - it does nothing and then pulls of like a loony. maybe it isnt even necessary to drop a couple of gears, one downshift might be enough...
> 7. kangarooing at low speed - when you're trying to go at a steady pace in traffic just a bit faster then creep speed - keeping a steady throttle - it kangaroos constantly at an almost regular frequency - solved by going into S which shifts down to 1st gear which raises revs outside the troublesome range..
> 8. lurching kangaroing at low speed with even minor throttle changes - unable to change the throttle position without causing the car to overly react/lurch/kangaroo no matter how gentle you are with the throttle...
> 
> usually when the DSG goes bad you get at least half of these symptoms..most of the issues seem to happen because of partly open clutch operation... some issues are separate like clunking while downshifting.... but the most annoying symptoms are related to partly open clutch operation usually in 2nd gear but also 1st and 3rd... there's no part clutch operation in 4th, 5th or 6th so those gears are usually trouble free...
Click to expand...


----------



## jisaacs

I have a Dec 08 DSG 2.0 TT.

Four or five times now (always just before the refuel warning light comes on which may be a coincedence) I have had a serious loss of power when trying to accelerate. Anything other than the lightest of touches on the accelerator and the engine just seems to lose all power. This can be quite scary as when travelling at say 50 on an A road the loss of power cause the car to jerk suddingly which is not good if a car is close behind. I then cannot accelerate but only maintain the reduced speed.

As I struggle to maintain speed the speed at which the power loss happens get lower and lower. Eventually when the car is idle I put my foot down and there is no power at all.

If I take the keys out the and restart after a few minutes it seems fine again...until the next time.

Its been in twice and going back in next week. They don't seem to able to identify the problem, partly I guess becasue they haven't actually seen it happen themselves.

Has anyone had this problem sorted???

thanks Jon


----------



## Black Knight

jisaacs, that seems scary... DSG is still the probable cause even though i've not seen it as a common symptom, but it has the means to do that - deny engine power - and it is the part most prone to misbehaving... if the engine itself decided to go into safe mode or for whatever reason deny you power it would be logged and they would be able to read it with diagnostic tools... DSG misbehavior wouldnt be recorded though... so ask them to replace the mechatronic for starters if they cant figure out what's wrong with the car...


----------



## Black Knight

jakeman.. i've had most of these symptoms on my mk1. since that car was out of warranty i just "drove around" them as much as i could... but very soon the whole jerk/clunk thing i think started doing damage - my timing chain started racketing at 60k miles - i think it streched from the constant drivetrain shunts the DSG caused..... my mk2 already at 10k miles has most of the symptoms again but now is under warranty... they agreed to start sorting it out by replacing the mechatronic so im now waiting for the part to arrive... if they manage to fix these issues but they start appearing again at any time, even out of warranty i will demand they replace the whole thing with the manual gearbox FOC and may even push for them to reimburse me for the additional cost of DSG when i bought the car. or ill make them give a good price for trading it in for an RS.

i've really had enough of this sh!t... i have come to the conclusion that not one DSG actually works to spec after 10k miles and that most people either keep replacing under warranty and when out of warranty get used to it and drive around the issues... some of them later get stuck with a completely failed DSG and sell the car to scrap... i think there's also a lot of people who dont really even realise the gearbox should work so much better and think the issues mentioned are normal and already got used to driving around them...

before buying my mk2 i read a lot of the mk2 forum but found little posts complaining about DSG - compared to mk1 forum...i've made peace about the sagging seat issue and accepted it but i did not expect they're still having trouble with DSG - i thought they might have fixed most of the issues... but now looking at this thread and a few recent ones and remembering that 3 out of 3 of my personal friends who've owned DSG cars(mk1 TT and two golf GTIs) all have had it fail completely and my own previous car also had most of these issues - so it seems the situation is unchanged and this gearbox simply doesnt last for more than 10k miles on average..


----------



## fd202

black night
i read all you wrote.
after i read them, i realised that kangrooing is a fault.i always tought that its because of twin clutchs.
does your problem solved?
i have tts and yesterday i had faced with delay of death.i think i should take it to service :?


----------



## mikef4uk

jakeman said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdzy88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTS has a similar problem however a little different,
> 
> Using the paddles, or sequential if i shift down to say second gear from third and put the boot down sometimes the car completely loses ALL power for a good 5 seconds or till i shift back to third..
> 
> Has got me into a little bit of strife in some situations and think its just damn dangerous.. anyone else have a similar issue?
> 
> Sorry to hi jack the thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 1. inability to pull off a strong but smooth launch from standstill - sometimes you just can't seem to pull off a weak launch from standstill
> 7. kangarooing at low speed - when you're trying to go at a steady pace in traffic just a bit faster then creep speed - keeping a steady throttle - it kangaroos constantly at an almost regular frequency - solved by going into S which shifts down to 1st gear which raises revs outside the troublesome range..
> 8. lurching kangaroing at low speed with even minor throttle changes - unable to change the throttle position without causing the car to overly react/lurch/kangaroo no matter how gentle you are with the throttle...
> 
> usually when the DSG goes bad you get at least half of these symptoms..most of the issues seem to happen because of partly open clutch operation... some issues are separate like clunking while downshifting.... but the most annoying symptoms are related to partly open clutch operation usually in 2nd gear but also 1st and 3rd... there's no part clutch operation in 4th, 5th or 6th so those gears are usually trouble free...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I am getting 1 (not 6), 7 and 8, but oddly only very ocassionally and today whilst manouvering with the kangeroo motion I saw my a**e and mistakenly slotted the car into 'S' and as stated the kangerooing was gone even from aslow take off with minimal throttle.

I then left the car parked for some 6 hrs and when I restarted it all is fine? odd because I tried an ignition off and on earlier and it did nothing to halt the kangerooing, the oil chnage is about due so i'll get it booked in, anu idea's whats wrong?


----------



## TTSFan

Just had my mechtronics replaced on Thursday - and ALL the problems have gone the car is super smooth and its actually pulling much better 

I would recommend as soon as you pick these issues up you "Strongly encourage" your dealer to replace your mechtronics ... that what I did....


----------



## Black Knight

most of the issues related to part clutch operation (kangarooing, overly reacting to throttle changes etc) are more obvious the longer you drive the car... it usually behaves much better when cold for the first 10-15 minutes of driving and then symptoms progressively start to show more and more...

if you started having these symptoms only on rare occasions it will take a few months before you get to where i am - symptoms occuring very regularly everytime the car warms up..

my mechatronic still hasnt arrived at the dealers so im still being annoyed by DSG.

unfortunately i have a feeling that prolonged driving with these symptoms will eventually cause damage to the flywheel and timing chain and probably other things as well...my old mk1 started timing chaing rattle at around 50k miles and im thinking it was caused by the gearbox, as the car was out of warranty i did not want to replace the mechatronic before the dealers give me a definite answer it is faulty because it's an expensive unit... dealer acknowledgement never happened, they rather pretended nothing is wrong with the gearbox, so i drove like that, sold the car, the next guy is still just driving it... so it seems you can drive like this forever - DSG most probably will not fail further as the car is already at 90k miles or so(i keep in contact)... the timing chain is still rattling(replacing it is also an expensive job and timing chain will harldy fail like timing belts even though its stretched and rattiling)... the symptomps seem to reach their maximum and dont deteriorate further... at least in my two DSG cars..

my other friends with DSG cars had complete failure of DSG(no shifting and DIS lights blinking) without these symptoms ever appearing, just sudden failure, so obviously they had different issues.

im also wondering, it seems ususally mostly 3.2s develop these symptoms?

another thing is, both of my cars i've imported from germany(to croatia). both of them were with good pedigree - bought from official dealers, each one was serviced when the dealer started selling them but also both of them probably sat on their courtyard for a couple of months and both basicly had these symptoms from the day i got them... it seems plausible that standing on the courtyard maybe caused valve bodies or mechatronics or something to become stuck or something... it seems less plausible that both previous owners had these issues and just traded the car in instead of fixing under warranty... dunno, just making assumptions, maybe some of you perhaps had similar experiences before developing these symptoms..


----------



## KevtoTTy

Black Knight said:


> 6. delay of death - 2nd variation - something like driving around in 6th and using the paddle to drop a few gears really quickly and then applying the throttle - the whole thing just pauses for like 1-3 seconds - it does nothing and then pulls of like a loony. maybe it isnt even necessary to drop a couple of gears, one downshift might be enough...


Guys

Whilst I am no way suggesting that there are not any issues with the DSG boxes (mine has been temperamental and is now giving me the flashing display of death!), however I firmly believe you need to totally rethink the way you drive a DSG.

Rather than change gear and then accelerate (as above and as you would with a manual box) you need to accelerate then change down. This means the gearbox gets a lower gear ready say 4th if you are in 5th; rather than 6th which would be available by default.

Since adopting this 'DSG' technique; I have managed to avoid any hesitation plus I always change down manually when approaching a junction which again ensures I have a lower gear ready for the next change.

It is my firm belief that every new owner of a DSG car will experience some form of delay simply because they attempt to drive in 'D' in the same way they would drive a normal auto or indeed a manual car.

Kev


----------



## Black Knight

KevtoTTy said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6. delay of death - 2nd variation - something like driving around in 6th and using the paddle to drop a few gears really quickly and then applying the throttle - the whole thing just pauses for like 1-3 seconds - it does nothing and then pulls of like a loony. maybe it isnt even necessary to drop a couple of gears, one downshift might be enough...
> 
> 
> 
> Guys
> 
> Whilst I am no way suggesting that there are not any issues with the DSG boxes (mine has been temperamental and is now giving me the flashing display of death!), however I firmly believe you need to totally rethink the way you drive a DSG.
> 
> Rather than change gear and then accelerate (as above and as you would with a manual box) you need to accelerate then change down. This means the gearbox gets a lower gear ready say 4th if you are in 5th; rather than 6th which would be available by default.
> 
> Since adopting this 'DSG' technique; I have managed to avoid any hesitation plus I always change down manually when approaching a junction which again ensures I have a lower gear ready for the next change.
> 
> It is my firm belief that every new owner of a DSG car will experience some form of delay simply because they attempt to drive in 'D' in the same way they would drive a normal auto or indeed a manual car.
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

i dont actually use paddles very often, but this particular example was mostly used to show the problem better, not because it happens often... people perhaps sometimes do this when overtaking but im too lazy, i just kickdown so the only time i actually did this was when testing my DSG...

my old mk1 did suffer from this kind of delay of death... my mk2 has no death delays, i havent experienced a single any kind of delay not even slight - even though my mechtronic is failing but obviously in a different way and not causing delays...
also some of the delay issues with mk1 were probably software related and often fixed with software updates but some obviously havent as people are obviously reporting some of the delay issues with the mk2 as well.

as said, many people are driving around problems they experience with DSG, im doing the same currently. but really, there is no reason for DSG to pause and delay just because you're keeping the throttle pressed or depressed...

there's lots of things you can do to avoid issues... like when starting from standstill to avoid lurching or neckbreaking launches - depress the brake gently or in two stages and wait for the DSG to gently start rolling before applying any pressure to the throttle pedal... especially if you just shifted from N to D then you first wait with the brake a bit before you feel it engage and then let go of brake slowly before throttling... also as you said - when you want to be ready to exit a junction or enter a roundabout - drop a few gears preemptively with the paddles to avoid DSG delay of death... or if the gearbox is often jolting or jerking when coming to a stop and downshifting from 2nd to 1st - shift to N just before that happens - before coming to a stop... etc etc.. but in reality if you find yourself doing any of these - you got a broken DSG...

and, in the end, AFAIK, when the throttle is being applied DSG usually preselect the higher gear... when coasting or braking DSG preselects lower gear. it anticipates a downshift if you're slowing down or an upshift if you're accelerating. so the fact that it actually works better for you if you downshift while keeping the throttle pressed proves my point - something is wrong with it.
my DSG which is also failing shifts like crazy - nothing wrong with its shifting - no death delays, no any kind of delays... i dont have to keep throttle pressed or depressed for it to respond - it works perfectly in that regard... it always shifts in a very timely fashion BUT - the quality of the shifts is reduced and most annoyingly i have lots of issues with low speed maneuvers - lurching and kangarooing in 1st and 2nd and i also have rough downshifts from 2nd to 1st when coming to a stop...


----------



## Black Knight

im also wondering... i would like the S mode from mk1... S mode in mk2 is way too girlish... mk1 S mode kept the lowest gear 95% of time(it would only avoid 1st gear somewhat, other than that it would always pick the lowest gear and keep the RPMs above 3500-4000), mk2 S mode almost always has another lower gear available and sadly this translates to - it downshifts a gear everytime i press the accelerator to the floor(which is what i mostly do when im in S mode - duh)..

in other words, mk1 S mode was basicly a track day mode - while mk2 S mode is useless and annoying...well, you could drive around town in mk2 S mode while in mk1 S mode you really couldnt - but the fact that it has an extra downshift when you floor it is really annoying - especially coming out of corners - flooring the pedal and instead of that nice rush when you power out of a corner just right - you get a bog down and a downshift and then - when it's already late - it suddenly starts powering out - useless and annoying... i was very proud of the way mk1 S mode worked, mk2 S mode is a realy disappointment for me..

do you think it would be possible to somehow fix this?


----------



## mikef4uk

I find the D mode changes too early and seldom use the S mode prefering to use manual instead of S, I find S changes nicely from 1st/2nd and sometimes 3rd then holds on to 3rd or a lower gear and never goes up the box unless the rpm exceeds about 3000, I guess I would like a S1 and 2.

On the DSG kangeroo stuff my car has had a couple of bad days but then seems to correct itself and will work ok for weeks, the only issue I have noticed is the kangerooing from a standstill, I do wonder whether it performs some form of reset between the engine and DSG ecu on cold start as I can not understand why it is perfect for weeks on end and no matter whether I stop/start it etc when it's kangerooing it makes little difference, yet performing the same driving/same road the following day it will be perfect


----------



## Black Knight

well, D mode could be loads better if it kept to 5th until outside 2nd gear range... if it kept 5th for longer you would always be able to kickdown directly to 2nd gear... the way it is, you're usually always in 6th gear when driving down a street even at 30mph and kickdown caues a shift first to 5th gear and then to 2nd gear because it cant directly transfer from 6th to 2nd...


----------



## Singletrack

KevtoTTy said:


> Guys
> 
> Whilst I am no way suggesting that there are not any issues with the DSG boxes (mine has been temperamental and is now giving me the flashing display of death!), however I firmly believe you need to totally rethink the way you drive a DSG.
> 
> Rather than change gear and then accelerate (as above and as you would with a manual box) you need to accelerate then change down. This means the gearbox gets a lower gear ready say 4th if you are in 5th; rather than 6th which would be available by default.
> 
> Since adopting this 'DSG' technique; I have managed to avoid any hesitation plus I always change down manually when approaching a junction which again ensures I have a lower gear ready for the next change.
> 
> It is my firm belief that every new owner of a DSG car will experience some form of delay simply because they attempt to drive in 'D' in the same way they would drive a normal auto or indeed a manual car.
> 
> Kev


I agree. While counter intuitive, I found the most effective way to drive the when using the paddles is to just shift while keeping the foot on the accelerator. However, I never change down to slow the car (when coming to a stop or junction) - I use the brakes (brake pads being cheaper than transmissions....)the DSG will shift down by itself.

If I'm down shifting to get better acceleration (i.e. for overtaking), then I keep my foot on the gas and move through the gears, down to where I get the revs I want. Zero hesitation, maximum acceleration.


----------



## Black Knight

yeah, but if you drive like a nutter you have to shift down while braking before a corner because you need to have power available during the bend and especially for exiting... if you let D mode or even S mode do it all for you, you will probably be in too high a gear at corner exit and have to wait for another downshift before getting the power you could have had if you downshifted manualy(or had an mk1 TT with DSG in S mode)


----------



## mikef4uk

Black Knight said:


> well, D mode could be loads better if it kept to 5th until outside 2nd gear range... if it kept 5th for longer you would always be able to kickdown directly to 2nd gear... the way it is, you're usually always in 6th gear when driving down a street even at 30mph and kickdown caues a shift first to 5th gear and then to 2nd gear because it cant directly transfer from 6th to 2nd...


Yes of course! I never thought like that, does it not go from 6th to 2nd with a greater pause and hold back whilst in 'neutral' i.e no gears selected? I will have to try that and see, but kicking it down whilst in 6th does cause a long (longer that normal but still probably quicker than a manual) I still think I use D for normal driving and M for when you want to get a little sporty, the only issue I have with M is the kickdown should be de-activated, I accept that you can never have full control which would let it stall or over rev through changing down early, but the kick down pisses me off even though I now know where it is


----------



## Black Knight

yes, sometimes it just pauses in 6th and goes direct to 2nd gear it seems, sometimes it uses 5th to transfer over both ways pretty much sums up the same... i think it depends on how fast and hard you pressed the accelerator... if you kickdown like a nutter it will usually just pause and skip directly to 2nd gear....
but it would be best if it kept in 5th gear until it is outside 2nd gear kickdown... i think such a simple software tweak would really make it a lot more driveable and responsive in city driving... and i doubt it'd influence economy much, not much difference between 5th and 6th gear really...

i wonder how come noone yet offers DSG chips... i would definitely pay to have the auto-shift-at-limiter removed, also no 6th gear until 60mph in D mode and also to tweak launch control to actually launch the car properly - the way it works on both of my TTs is - random pause between 0 and almost 1 second and then launches but pretty weakly - i trust i'd be able to tear up the asphalt a lot better with a clutch at my disposal.... it seems to apply too little pressure or retards timing too much... maybe new mechatronic will help that a bit although i doubt it will make much difference, but i would still like to be able to launch it from at least a firm 4000 RPMs and have the power firmly transfered to the ground without so much slippage and waste...


----------



## Rogue

Black Knight said:


> i wonder how come noone yet offers DSG chips... i would definitely pay to have the auto-shift-at-limiter removed, also no 6th gear until 60mph in D mode and also to tweak launch control to actually launch the car properly - the way it works on both of my TTs is - random pause between 0 and almost 1 second and then launches but pretty weakly - i trust i'd be able to tear up the asphalt a lot better with a clutch at my disposal.... it seems to apply too little pressure or retards timing too much... maybe new mechatronic will help that a bit although i doubt it will make much difference, but i would still like to be able to launch it from at least a firm 4000 RPMs and have the power firmly transfered to the ground without so much slippage and waste...


I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that a re-map affects the DSG as well.
It can also remove the 155mph speed restriction.

Saying that, I also think I read on here that someone had their DSG re-programmed too.
There's something similar mentioned in this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=134985&p=1397132&hilit=dsg+remap#p1397132

Rogue


----------



## Black Knight

i've read about people chipping their DSGs a few times, i think Revo have something available, but nothing concrete - usually just - remap to make DSG run better - which sounds more like a ripoff than what i had in mind...


----------



## Black Knight

i take that back, HPA seem to have a chip for DSG


----------



## abz001

interesting im getting the same problem... i just put it down to me being to scared to plant my foot...


----------



## KevtoTTy

abz001 said:


> interesting im getting the same problem... i just put it down to me being to scared to plant my foot...


Just rememeber - plant foot THEN change down!!! :lol:


----------



## abz001

lol this is in D mode, i find it jerks while im moving off  but if i gently move off it does not jerk...


----------



## Black Knight

abz001 said:


> lol this is in D mode, i find it jerks while im moving off  but if i gently move off it does not jerk...


another one then... i would bet 50% of DSGs do this and this is infact a malfunction that people mostly drive around until the symptoms get worse and harder to drive around...

DSG shouldnt be any jerkier or harder to handle than a regular auto - when it is operating correctly.


----------



## fd202

i m taking my car to service for dsg problems.jerking is disturbing..i hope they will solve it.


----------



## mikef4uk

KevtoTTy said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting im getting the same problem... i just put it down to me being to scared to plant my foot...
> 
> 
> 
> Just rememeber - plant foot THEN change down!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

That sounds like a damm good way to confuse the box, if your in 3rd and accelerating the box will pre select 4th, asking it to downchange will cause a pause as it deselects 4th and selects 2nd before swapping the clutches over, up changes are quicker whilst accelerating and downchanges are quicker whilst decellerating.

If you came up behind slower traffic you wanted to overtake it's much easier to downchange as your slowing down than asking it to downchange once you have pulled out to overtake.

This one may be for tosh, is it possible or is there a code to stop the kickdown switch? or have I got to stick a small spacer to the pedal assembly?

I did read one of the software company's disables this feature


----------



## MINI2

Well, Had my appointment with my technician down at finchley road...
And after the car all day today no problems i was glad (not glad) but it happened (the jerking) when the technician got into the car to drive it.

his face :? it shouldnt be doing this..

ive booked it in for a proper look a week on monday and take it from there but the technician wernt one of these guys that tend to say "its how your driving it" seems like a very sound chap

 i'll keep everyone informed

i have to say they have a TTS down there for sale..Orange..WOAHHHHHHHHHH...I FOOKIN WANT IT :mrgreen:


----------



## KevtoTTy

mikef4uk said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting im getting the same problem... i just put it down to me being to scared to plant my foot...
> 
> 
> 
> Just rememeber - plant foot THEN change down!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a damm good way to confuse the box, if your in 3rd and accelerating the box will pre select 4th, asking it to downchange will cause a pause as it deselects 4th and selects 2nd before swapping the clutches over, up changes are quicker whilst accelerating and downchanges are quicker whilst decellerating.
> 
> If you came up behind slower traffic you wanted to overtake it's much easier to downchange as your slowing down than asking it to downchange once you have pulled out to overtake.
> 
> This one may be for tosh, is it possible or is there a code to stop the kickdown switch? or have I got to stick a small spacer to the pedal assembly?
> 
> I did read one of the software company's disables this feature
Click to expand...

Sorry but I totally disagree! 

Its all in the timing on mine: if I attempt to change down before accelerating you can feel the gearbox delay changing whilst it gets rid of 4th and goes to 2nd. With practice (I'h had the cars 5 years nearly) the acceleration occurs just a fraction before gear change, which results in very rapid speed change!

It's exactly this reason many people found the early dsg's not to their taste!

Kev


----------



## Black Knight

it's just malfunctioning or has lousy software version or lousy adaptation... DSG preselects higher gear when accelerating and lower gear when coasting or braking... that's putting it simple, probably has some other factors involved too...

anyway, i had an mk1 and yes it would downshift a lot better while the throttle is pressed... but that infact is the malfunction - it should work better the other way around..

i had a test today with mk2 and while coasting in 6th dropped 2 gears manually with the paddles while in D mode and immediately hit the throttle - it immediately selected 2nd gear and pulled off - no delay... there should be NO delays - ever - regardless of what you do - keep the throttle pressed or depressed or whatever... you can only get slight delay if the gear you want isnt preselected but even that is a very short period of time compared to what i remember my mk1 did in situations like that or even the most simple situations - accelerating out of a sharp corner in D mode - it would take a second or two of throttling before it downshifted to 2nd gear and after that it pulls off like a loony - no way to exit a corner strong and smooth - always a pause and the neckbreaking acceleration - it annoyed the hell out of me and the only way out of it is to drop gears manually before the corner or use sport mode...

on my mk2 it starts downshifting as soon as you press the throttle deeper - the more you press the more it downshifts and it does it immediately, not after a second or two. i've driven an mk1 that worked exactly like that too... so not all mk1 are buggered - DSG can work properly on mk1s as well


----------



## jisaacs

I dropped my car off today because of my "loss of power" problem. They think its the fuel pump because only seems to happen when low on petrol......

By the way I found out the other day that when you use the paddles if you want to go back to D quickly you just hold the right hand paddle for a couple of seconds. Doesn't tell you that in the manual.

Jon


----------



## Black Knight

that holding the paddle trick doesnt work on mine, that's probably why it isnt in the manual


----------



## fd202

i left my car to service. i will inform with the process.
suggestions;
sagging seats
dsg jerking problem + delay of death
also;
acssorize tt rear wing


----------



## abz001

i just booked mine into aberdeen, got it in on Thursday so fingers crossed they can fix the problem... no more haha check the girl who cant drive sort of comments from passengers!


----------



## Porky

Dear All,

I have read over the past weeks various issues with S-tronic gearboxes that members of the forum have had......and I have been experiencing too.

The main issue was the jerky nature of the gearbox going from 2nd to first and an uneven/surging when in traffic jam crawl.

I decided to mention this to my dealer at its 38k service on 17th April....asking him to check this. That was the last time I saw my car. It has been @ Southampton Audi since then waiting for a new mechtroinc system to be fitted.

My advice. If it does not feel right get it checked out........but make sure you have alternative transport arranged.


----------



## mikef4uk

Mechtronic unit? I'm guessing this is an electronic/mechanical interface that will control a solenoid/valve block? does any one know what exactly wears in them and is it going to be an every year type of thing or are they now superseeded to a more robust updated design?


----------



## fd202

today i am informed that audi knows about the issue but their ar-ge workers couldn't find the solution. it is occuring because the over heat of a some part but they don't know what is it really cauesd.. 
tomorrow they will call me back about the issue it will be more clear to solve i hope.


----------



## Black Knight

yep, i have the same rough shifts when stopping 2nd to 1st, sometimes even the DIS blinks. i think for a milisecond it starts flashing but then manages to engage 1st and goes back to the normal P R N D display... and crawling in traffic is difficult...

still waiting on mechatronic - 3 weeks already... 

however i did not let them have the car, why did you leave it at the dealers? it is mostly driveable, just a bit annoying... why not drive it until they get the mechatronic? it's not like it can fail further... well infact i'd love it if it broke the whole gearbox so they replace it all but trust me, i've tried and it wont break... i did a track day with it even, on a very slow gearbox raping track - 80% 2nd gear and some 1st gear corners... it wouldnt break.. and i beat an experienced honda s2000 on that track too.. i also did 2000-3000 miles since they diagnosed it...a lot of motorway driving and i never drive slower than 120-130mph.. it's still the same....

tell me, do you also get a short shudder when accelerating in 2nd gear from low speed in D mode? like when trying to launch from standstill with a burnt clutch on a manual and the clutch shudders instead of smooth slipping? my dealer proposed that this is also due to the same fault but i kinda doubt it, but we'll see..


----------



## fd202

i left it becuse it was dangerous to drive i think. i could be passing a car in one way road when car get to N mode..actually it was saying S but it was in N as i felt it. so i told the story and said that i don't want the car until they fix it.


----------



## Porky

Southampton Audi would not give me my car back.......said that if I drove it with the fault it would invalidate my warranty......anybody want to buy my piece of junk! I have had enough of it!


----------



## mikef4uk

Audi really need to do a little more homework before releasing the like of DSG etc, my last Audi was fine (A3 2.0 T quattro) the A3 before that was a total disaster but I believed it was a 'Friday' car, if my current TT also turns out to be a 'Friday' car Audi will lose another customer


----------



## KevtoTTy

mikef4uk said:


> Audi really need to do a little more homework before releasing the like of DSG etc, my last Audi was fine (A3 2.0 T quattro) the A3 before that was a total disaster but I believed it was a 'Friday' car, if my current TT also turns out to be a 'Friday' car Audi will lose another customer


I would agree, however I am pretty sure the same mechatronic unit has been fitted to the 3.2's since 2005..................


----------



## Black Knight

since end of 2003... i had a 2004 TT 3.2 and also issues with DSG


----------



## KevtoTTy

Black Knight said:


> since end of 2003... i had a 2004 TT 3.2 and also issues with DSG


Sorry typo!

Since they first released the 3.2 - mid/late 2003

kev


----------



## Bucks85th

Hi all,

I too have noticed a bit of this in my TT; particularly the kangarooing at just slightly more than creep speed and on one occasion a reasonbly hefty lurch when trying to make a quick exit from a T-junction.

Just phoned the Audi dealer and they said this could be a "characteristic of the car" but have booked it in for me to go out with a technician next week. I'd just like to be sure as I am new to the TT (and specifically S-Tronic) so would like at least to confirm that it is or isn't me being a numpty.

Oh, and "Mechatronic", hehe! Sounds more like something from Transformers!


----------



## fd202

i took my car back an hour ago.
they said that they reprogrammed the ecu and stronic brain. as they said it is going to be brand new car. some of the kangroong dissappeard as first review and some of them still happens.as they said "this is the charecteristic of stronic.."


----------



## Porky

Update from Southampton Audi.....the mechotronic part that is needed has yet to leave Germany. It will not be at the dealer until Friday 1st. My car will be back next week. They have had it since 17th April. Have complained to Audi UK to see where I get. Threatened Watchdog etc. Don't think they are that bothered. I think it is a disgrace really, judging by the similar problems we are having.........


----------



## Black Knight

fd202 said:


> i took my car back an hour ago.
> they said that they reprogrammed the ecu and stronic brain. as they said it is going to be brand new car. some of the kangroong dissappeard as first review and some of them still happens.as they said "this is the charecteristic of stronic.."


it's not, i've driven perfectly lurch-free DSG cars. but it's difficult to prove it to mechanics if the sympotms are more occasional and less severe... they'll always argue that it's normal for it to "slightly" misbehave at some times... but do you really think this gearbox would get such extremely positive press coverage if the DSG box they tested lurched and kangarooed? if it twitched just a bit im sure we'd never hear the end of it from jeremy clarkson and such...

if you get a chance, test drive some other DSG car, preferably new, and see how it drives... or if you have a friend with DSG perhaps

anyway, if you really still have some of the same symptomps, dont worry, they'll probably grow more obvious soon enough and they'll have to replace something more expensive then..


----------



## TTSFan

Well mine got replaced two weeks ago and I tell you I have no more lurching or kangarooing.....


----------



## wozzie

Got my TTS booked in for Audi to run various tests on, they want it for 3 days so I'm guessing they will be replacing the wan*tronic do da


----------



## Porky

I have a Mrk5 Golf Gti with DSG too and.....it is perfect and has never shown any symptoms that are simular to the TT.
Test drove the new S4 yesterday as I am beginning to have had enough. It has S-tronic and it was perfect.


----------



## fd202

i still have some kangrooing but not all the time how i should prove it to them? should i take a one day trip with service man  ??


----------



## abz001

Got the call car ready to collect but they are awaiting a report from Audi... car safe to drive but they been working on it since 9am mmm hope they arent left over with a coil... and not knowing where it came from! i shall let you know what i find out


----------



## Overhang

Do tell abz001 we are listening intently!

Matt


----------



## abz001

hey guys thats me back well spoke with the master tech and he is telling me its the mechotronic part that they need to fix it. Waiting on audi giving the nod as the part is in excess of 1k. i dont really care tbh if it fixes my car they replace it simple... the mechanic said he has changed out a few and he says the problem just disappears....! watch this space with an update!


----------



## Overhang

Reading this i suppose the $60,000 question is this:

is the mechatronic unit they swap the old one out with in any way enhanced / re-designed or in sopme way improved over the old one?

If not then what assurances do you have that the problem wont simply re-appear when the replacement mech unit gets into the same condition / age / mileage as the one thats apparently just failed.

All these DSG issues are seriously putting me off speccing S-tronic. But its so great. Ahhhh!

Matt


----------



## abz001

well heres the question.. mine has done 19k and is not even two years old yet...anyone else?


----------



## Black Knight

mine is kangarooing from 7k miles... im at 13k miles 

if the new mechatronic fails i will make them install a manual gearbox as that would be my 3rd DSG failure on 2 TTs. and i will make them do it regardless of warranty.


----------



## jakeman

Mine was serviced and had an oil change yesterday and Swindon Audi did a great job. They have also confirmed that i have an S'tronic problem and want the car back to investigate further and probably change the Mechatronic unit which they think is the problem as they have had others in the past.
The problem with mine is not as severe as many have reported but it does go to show that a good technician can detect this quite easily before the proplem becomes severe without us having a degree in Auto engineering trying to persuade the service dept there is a problem. Well done Swindon Audi.

I have some bodywork repairs to be completed in the next few weeks once complete i will book the TT in and get it sorted 3-4 days they have said it might take

J


----------



## abz001

fuming just had a call from audi saying they are only offering the code to fix the problem... this we know doesnt work [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## abz001

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Porky

Southampton Audi Update.......
Now my car will not be ready until May 5th. Not bad for a car they have had since 17th April.
I have complained to Audi UK who also said don't believe what you read on the TT forum as it is not just for UK cars with UK problems?????
I hope my gearbox works properly after all the time they have had!!!!!


----------



## abz001

i think its a joke that we are told that.. after all WE are the ones buying and using the cars and all we want is our cars to be perfect!! i wont accept this fix as the only fix but ill go with it... car goes back in on the 6th for the day for the code update then im to use the car and see what happens... then take it further...

Good to hear your getting your car back dude, fingers crossed x


----------



## Overhang

if you dont mind me asking - what is "the code update"??

Matt


----------



## abz001

no idea but ill find out on wednesday! im just fuming about the whole thing... even the engineer said the unit change out would be the fix!! its great to know you spend alot of cash one audi after another and they do this over a box worth £1k anyway lodged a complaint with Audi UK.


----------



## fd202

i think code update is what they did to my car..so it is reprogramming the dsg brain...


----------



## abz001

did it work?


----------



## MINI2

My car is going in on the 5th for them to look/play and touch and see what is wrong. The super tech has driven the car and agrees with me that soemthing si wrong. I mention the matronic box and said that COULD be the problem.

TBH, I used to own a mini and if it wasnt for the poor customer service with regards to warrenty work i probably would of bought another.
I had a few problems with audi and tbh ive not been to impressed. Im gonna see hwo this pans out with regards to the box but if its anything liek mini it'll be another car company struck of my list of "never to buy again"

Im only 22, im quite concerned that by the time im 50 i wont be able to drive any car as all will be struck of my list.



I have to say tho, The best customer service ive had has been with Aston Martin, When i ordered a limited edition DB9, because of my age they put me through there advance driving course in millbrook for FREE which tends to cost clsoe to £1000
I have to say tho, i dont think they were too impressed when i flipped the contract and sold the car for a premium before it even got to the dealership  Sorry AM


----------



## fd202

abz001 said:


> did it work?


it s better now. but problem didnt disappear completly..


----------



## Overhang

Hi fd202,

if they did a mechatronic coding update and it only partially fixed the issue - have you taken it back up with them as still faulty?

Surely that will then leave them no option but to replace the mech unit hardware?

Matt


----------



## fd202

they are checkinh the faults in dsg from the computer.
now i m trying and pushing the dsg for making faults. when i take it to them they will have no excuse to not changing the mechtronic. :twisted: after a while i m going to take it back to them..


----------



## slikt

Hi guys. .

Didnt read this thread before I added mine. . take alook if you can be bothered. . if not, then i had my Mechatronic unit replaced last April at Walton Audi and i've been having prob's for months till I had enough, so took it back to them and they said blah blsh blh, it needs the DSG oil replaced (at my own cost), drove fine for a few days till. . now its crap, stalls, clunks, especially when warm and only from standstill. . they will be getting another call in the morning and I will be asking for it to be replaced again . .!! I've now lost all faith in Audi.


----------



## Overhang

Why did you have to pay for the cost of replacing the DSG oil????

If the car is under warranty and they think that is the reason the box was faulty and you have met all servicing schedules then you should not pay for the oil.

not to mention the fact the oil didnt fix it.

So get them to replace the mechatronic box again, re-imburse you for the wasted oil and sort the problem.

i would be wanting to talk to the owner of Walton Audi too.

Matt


----------



## MINI2

slikt said:


> Hi guys. .
> 
> Didnt read this thread before I added mine. . take alook if you can be bothered. . if not, then i had my Mechatronic unit replaced last April at Walton Audi and i've been having prob's for months till I had enough, so took it back to them and they said blah blsh blh, it needs the DSG oil replaced (at my own cost), drove fine for a few days till. . now its crap, stalls, clunks, especially when warm and only from standstill. . they will be getting another call in the morning and I will be asking for it to be replaced again . .!! I've now lost all faith in Audi.


if you look anything like your avatar i would probably give you a complimentory r8 v10 to say sorry 

mine is going in tomorrow but you have made a very good point, i notice when its very hott it gets worst, the kangarooin,jumping, etc etc


----------



## slikt

Overhang said:


> Why did you have to pay for the cost of replacing the DSG oil????
> 
> If the car is under warranty and they think that is the reason the box was faulty and you have met all servicing schedules then you should not pay for the oil.
> 
> not to mention the fact the oil didnt fix it.
> 
> So get them to replace the mechatronic box again, re-imburse you for the wasted oil and sort the problem.
> 
> i would be wanting to talk to the owner of Walton Audi too.
> 
> Matt


Hi mate, to be honest I was just so peed off I agreed to it, but know i'm gonna use that to my advantage. I booked my car in with a very knowledgeable lady and she said that it comes with a 2 year warranty, so i'm gonna book it in asap, with a courtesy car and they wont get it back till my car is fixed, not happy seeing as they have had just over £2k of my money to fix this problem. I'm gonna print off all the DSG threads on this forum and take them with me and i'll be making a call to Audi UK me thinks, if anyone has any good letter templates please forward them to me so I can get this moving.


----------



## slikt

MINI2 said:


> slikt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. .
> 
> Didnt read this thread before I added mine. . take alook if you can be bothered. . if not, then i had my Mechatronic unit replaced last April at Walton Audi and i've been having prob's for months till I had enough, so took it back to them and they said blah blsh blh, it needs the DSG oil replaced (at my own cost), drove fine for a few days till. . now its crap, stalls, clunks, especially when warm and only from standstill. . they will be getting another call in the morning and I will be asking for it to be replaced again . .!! I've now lost all faith in Audi.
> 
> 
> 
> if you look anything like your avatar i would probably give you a complimentory r8 v10 to say sorry
> 
> mine is going in tomorrow but you have made a very good point, i notice when its very hott it gets worst, the kangarooin,jumping, etc etc
Click to expand...

lol. . if I did i'd feel like they would meet my demands. . :wink:

. . . and yeah its defo worse when the car has been driven, mine came on worse after a hard drive. . watch this space. . !!


----------



## TheDude

Is this problem happening with a lot of TT's?

Just read a few posts and to say Im slightly worried would be a bit of an understatement!

It will be covered ny warranty but thats no use if the car is always at the garage!

Are they building them any differently now as a result of all the repairs there having to do?


----------



## MINI2

Well they were only meant to hav ethe car for 1 day (yesterday) and they still have it today.

The technician admitted he problem 2 weeks ago but they cant seem to feel the problem anymore and from audi finchley road, they say they cant take the word of the technician.

They ave filed a DIS report with Audi UK. Ive suggested changing the metatronic unit but until something comes up on the dinostic machine they say they are still "testing"

Im awaiting what they say and do next. Im hoping to get the car back today.

Ive said to them they are more than welcoem to keep the car for a month, so long as they give me a car to drive about in, but i did say it needs to be a TT or better. No a3 etc etc

Not happy


----------



## MINI2

Got the phone call..

Metronic unit will be replaced. Getting order about 5-7 days.

Maybe if they can fix my tt in a few years i might consider an R8


----------



## wozzie

Minime,

That's interesting I wonder if they will do the same with mine, they insisted i book it in for at least 48 hours so they could properly test it but did suggest they would have to order some parts!


----------



## DXN

does this problem come up on a VAG COM check?

I'm paranoid now :? - but mine seems fine.


----------



## wozzie

DXN,

Simple answer No

It doesn't show any fault codes which is part of the problem, the car thinks everything is normal when it's clearly not!


----------



## jakeman

Thats correct no fault code shows in my case it was the technician who agreed it was a problem as it occurred after he had finished the service and took it out for it's thrash. It seems there are a fair few of us with similar degrees of the problem.

J


----------



## Porky

Update to all on this mechatronic unit replacement on my TTC.
Finally got my car back from Southampton Audi. What a difference to the car!!! No lurching in traffic jam crawls and no rough gear changes when going from 2nd to 1st....the car is perfect. Better than when it was new.
My advice to anyone who has the symptoms discussed in the forum topic - go to your dealer and demand they look at the car!!! I think the car is better now than it was 38k ago when it was new.
I complained to Audi UK about this problem with the car and the length of time they had it, (17th April to 5th May). They have been very good I have to say. My car had a very expensive 38k service at the same time as the mechatronic unit was replaced under warranty, (major service, haledex oil replaced, spark plugs, new front pads and much more) The service was £816, but they reduced that figure by half as a good will gesture for the problems I had. Not bad.
Go get your car checked........and don't take "NO" for an answer.


----------



## Black Knight

Porky said:


> Update to all on this mechatronic unit replacement on my TTC.
> Finally got my car back from Southampton Audi. What a difference to the car!!! No lurching in traffic jam crawls and no rough gear changes when going from 2nd to 1st....the car is perfect. Better than when it was new.
> My advice to anyone who has the symptoms discussed in the forum topic - go to your dealer and demand they look at the car!!! I think the car is better now than it was 38k ago when it was new.
> I complained to Audi UK about this problem with the car and the length of time they had it, (17th April to 5th May). They have been very good I have to say. My car had a very expensive 38k service at the same time as the mechatronic unit was replaced under warranty, (major service, haledex oil replaced, spark plugs, new front pads and much more) The service was £816, but they reduced that figure by half as a good will gesture for the problems I had. Not bad.
> Go get your car checked........and don't take "NO" for an answer.


i love reading posts like this!


----------



## Wallsendmag

£816 for a service ???


----------



## sean.ui

This would seriously put me off every buying a DSG VW or Audi.... not good from what should be a premium brand.


----------



## MINI2

sean.ui said:


> This would seriously put me off every buying a DSG VW or Audi.... not good from what should be a premium brand.


I have to agree.
But the thing that really digs me still is the breaks..no breaks should SQUEEK for a car that cost so much money.


----------



## wozzie

MINI2 said:


> sean.ui said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would seriously put me off every buying a DSG VW or Audi.... not good from what should be a premium brand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.
> But the thing that really digs me still is the breaks..no breaks should SQUEEK for a car that cost so much money.
Click to expand...

Dude I don't know what you do to your brakes but mine don't sqeek and neither have any of the other TT's I've driven


----------



## MINI2

wozzie said:


> MINI2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sean.ui said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would seriously put me off every buying a DSG VW or Audi.... not good from what should be a premium brand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.
> But the thing that really digs me still is the breaks..no breaks should SQUEEK for a car that cost so much money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude I don't know what you do to your brakes but mine don't sqeek and neither have any of the other TT's I've driven
Click to expand...

I hope that was a sarcastic comment  
Cos other than my 2.0 tt coupe there is also a TTS coupe in the household and that squeekkkkkkkkkkks too  We sound liek buses when comin home


----------



## Wallsendmag

Easy way to cure the squeal from your BRAKES :roll: is to apply them heavily from motoway speed ,make sure nowts behind you though. Oh and out of all the S-Tronic TTs out there a couple of problems have put people off, get real.


----------



## OnTheGiro

MINI2 said:


> sean.ui said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would seriously put me off every buying a DSG VW or Audi.... not good from what should be a premium brand.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.
> But the thing that really digs me still is the breaks..no breaks should SQUEEK for a car that cost so much money.
Click to expand...

Mine started squealing @500miles - 2,000 miles later they squeal even more! When i come to a stop my "TTS" sounds like a battered Northern line train!


----------



## fd202

my car's reprogramming of the ecu and dsg brain is bull shit..thats not working at all.when i drive my car little hard in same gear,it gets jerking very much.this is audi?thats what i don't want..i m having my exams this 2 weeks.after them i will leave the car to them i hope they won't piss me off about the same problem..


----------



## Singletrack

Lazy person here....who did not read the whole thread - but I'm assuming that everyone knows that two technical service bulletins were issues during 2007 for DSG equipped cars.

One for "DIRECT SHIFT GEARBOX (DSG) EXPERIENCES MOMENTARY DELAY WHEN ACCELERATING. *KB" and another, later in the year for "AFTER SELECTING D, R, OR S FROM PARK THE GEAR INDICATOR FLASHES AND VEHICLE WILL NOT ACCELERATE. *KB".

Check http://www.mycarstats.com for more (well, not much more unless you pay) information.

My MY 2008 3.2 has no DSG problems or brake squealing - got 18,000 km on the clock.


----------



## TTSFan

Before they did the DSG replacement (Mechtronics) I did a bunch of research on the problem and asked my mate that works in engineering in Audi Ingolstad. The dealers have to follow protocol and the protocol unfortunately is to first reset the basic settings on the DSG box, then to check the measuring block values 15 and 16 and monitor it for at least a week always submitting these value to the factory (in your country in your case Audi UK) which in turn submit them to Audi Germany. Only one ALL options have been tested and exhausted do they order for the Mechtronics to be replaced.

I guess right now its patience that you have to exe (not nice I know cause I wouldn't even wait for the dealer every morning, lunch and evening I use to take the readings from the DSG for the dealer and send them all the info)

Sorry I have no good news for you


----------



## jakeman

That explains why they said they wanted my car for a week

J


----------



## Black Knight

Singletrack said:


> Lazy person here....who did not read the whole thread - but I'm assuming that everyone knows that two technical service bulletins were issues during 2007 for DSG equipped cars.
> 
> One for "DIRECT SHIFT GEARBOX (DSG) EXPERIENCES MOMENTARY DELAY WHEN ACCELERATING. *KB" and another, later in the year for "AFTER SELECTING D, R, OR S FROM PARK THE GEAR INDICATOR FLASHES AND VEHICLE WILL NOT ACCELERATE. *KB".
> 
> Check http://www.mycarstats.com for more (well, not much more unless you pay) information.
> 
> My MY 2008 3.2 has no DSG problems or brake squealing - got 18,000 km on the clock.


well my MY 2008 3.2 started having issues at 11000km and is booked in 10 days for a mechatronic replacement.


----------



## abz001

car is back in today for the code update... fingers crossed :x


----------



## abz001

nope drove away in a A3 last night, build up of oil in the bellhousing and now its leaking  not happy i did say there was a problem and they disregarded it. the story continues! no idea when ill get my tiTTy back


----------



## Black Knight

mine is booked in on monday for mechatronic replacement, fingers crossed  hope they'll do it in 1 day i hate not having my car


----------



## TTSFan

Black Knight said:


> mine is booked in on monday for mechatronic replacement, fingers crossed  hope they'll do it in 1 day i hate not having my car


Mine was done in half a day including all the testing, I can confirm I haven't had the kangaroo issue ever since....


----------



## abz001

TTSFan said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine is booked in on monday for mechatronic replacement, fingers crossed  hope they'll do it in 1 day i hate not having my car
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was done in half a day including all the testing, I can confirm I haven't had the kangaroo issue ever since....
Click to expand...

If Aberdeen Audi had taken my complaint sersiously i wouldnt be driving around in a A3!!!! oh so annoying :evil:


----------



## Black Knight

TTSFan said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine is booked in on monday for mechatronic replacement, fingers crossed  hope they'll do it in 1 day i hate not having my car
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was done in half a day including all the testing, I can confirm I haven't had the kangaroo issue ever since....
Click to expand...

unfortunately kangarooing is not my only issue, i get clutch judder along with kangarooing as well which to me sounds more like a mechanical problem with clutches or perhaps the dual mass flywheel.... i trust the new mechatronic unit will solve the kangarooing issue and bad shifts to 1st gear and from neutral to 1st gear - but not the clutch judder. i beleive damage has been done to the gearbox/clutches and/or flywheel and it'll all have to be replaced, but still keeping fingers crossed that i'm wrong and the car is only off the road for a day.

i'm also reverting from eibach springs back to OEM.

i have another issue, my engine is kinda vibrating in neutral, not much, sometimes it's stronger and shakes the car a tiny bit, sometimes it can hardly be felt, also when i rev it in neutral or park the engine backlash is so strong it makes the entire car move back/forward together with it... i trust that one of my engine mounts is probably broken or something like that, and also might have some running issues like a sticking injector or something or the broken flywheel mentioned before is causing vibrations... it's not really running rough, just vibrating, shaking, but the RPMs are nice and steady.

also, i get a really raspy tone out of the exhaust when flooring it - mostly when the flap is open i imagine, almost sounds like the exhaust has a hole somewhere, it's jus too raspy... i had an mk1 3.2 and i trust mk2 3.2 shouldnt sound much different. there was almost no raspiness in my mk1 and mk2 is raspy as hell... the low rev burble is pretty much the same, but WOT above 3000 rpms causes huge raspinesss

all this and the car is at 15k miles... not even had it's first scheduled service...hooray for audi... i hope they fix it and make it perfect because i aint settling any more - i paid too much to settle with these annoyances, i'll ram the car into the dealers window, pick up insurance money and get the new z4. :x


----------



## Black Knight

i need to find someone with mk2 3.2 here in croatia to compare :/


----------



## abz001

Black Knight said:


> all this and the car is at 15k miles... not even had it's first scheduled service...hooray for audi... i hope they fix it and make it perfect because i aint settling any more - i paid too much to settle with these annoyances, i'll ram the car into the dealers window, pick up insurance money and get the new z4. :x


i agree thats why im getting so upset and the dealer goes ok, ok just bloody fix it and give me my car back... as i said to audi yesterday i paid for a high class brand and expect nothing less from the after sales service....

But my mind has been on the new z4 last 48hrs... but i love my TT but i dont want it if its not going to be perfect!!


----------



## abz001

Got some good news at last  the sensor seal had failed on the gearbox so ABZ waiting on a new part then hopefully i can get her back


----------



## Black Knight

Got the car back, mechatronic replaced. DSG is behaving now, no more rough engaging 1st gear, no more kangarooing etc.

Unfortunately as I predicted, clutch judder is still present. I'm still betting it's the flywheel. The failed mechatronic misoperating the box may have been the cause that destroyed the flywheel.

Furthermore, I have conluded that my exhaust is too loud in a raspy/metallicky sort of way, it seems when the flap is open and I have complained about it when I took the car in. Naturally they said it's completely normal and they havent found anything out of the ordinary, even though I told them not to BS me with 'they all do that sir' as I've had an mk1 3.2 and I know what's normal and what's not. I'll have to push harder about that issue because the sound is not really exhilerating and one of the main reasons I chose the 3.2 over the TTS is the sound.

And last thing I wanted them to check out is periodical engine vibration and too much engine movement when revving it etc. The whole car rolls back and forth an inch when rev the engine. My mk1 did not do that and I dont think mk2 should either. As I've had the mk1 now they're saying mk2 is different and it's normal. I have to find an mk2 owner willing to go with me to the dealers and demonstrate the difference.

My car has a white leather steering wheel. You really dont want to see how that turned out. I know they always put on those protective foils on the steering wheel and seats so I felt good about going to the dealers, but someone obviously removed it and my car was returned with a black greased white steering wheel - it looked awful and I cant understand how someone imagined that they can touch that white steering wheel with greasy oily hands and get away with it???? I now feel quite happy that my steering wheel is white because these things can go unnoticed on black steering wheels - it's obviously common practice.

Anyway, I guess after this experience I should feel lucky they at least acknowledged a fault with DSG because they could have said 'they all do that' about that too...

I picked up the car after working hours so didnt have anyone to complain to, but tomorrow they will feel my raft!


----------



## KevtoTTy

Black Knight said:


> Got the car back, mechatronic replaced. DSG is behaving now, no more rough engaging 1st gear, no more kangarooing etc.
> 
> Unfortunately as I predicted, clutch judder is still present. I'm still betting it's the flywheel. The failed mechatronic misoperating the box may have been the cause that destroyed the flywheel.
> 
> Furthermore, I have conluded that my exhaust is too loud in a raspy/metallicky sort of way, it seems when the flap is open and I have complained about it when I took the car in. Naturally they said it's completely normal and they havent found anything out of the ordinary, even though I told them not to BS me with 'they all do that sir' as I've had an mk1 3.2 and I know what's normal and what's not. I'll have to push harder about that issue because the sound is not really exhilerating and one of the main reasons I chose the 3.2 over the TTS is the sound.
> 
> And last thing I wanted them to check out is periodical engine vibration and too much engine movement when revving it etc. The whole car rolls back and forth an inch when rev the engine. My mk1 did not do that and I dont think mk2 should either. As I've had the mk1 now they're saying mk2 is different and it's normal. I have to find an mk2 owner willing to go with me to the dealers and demonstrate the difference.
> 
> My car has a white leather steering wheel. You really dont want to see how that turned out. I know they always put on those protective foils on the steering wheel and seats so I felt good about going to the dealers, but someone obviously removed it and my car was returned with a black greased white steering wheel - it looked awful and I cant understand how someone imagined that they can touch that white steering wheel with greasy oily hands and get away with it???? I now feel quite happy that my steering wheel is white because these things can go unnoticed on black steering wheels - it's obviously common practice.
> 
> Anyway, I guess after this experience I should feel lucky they at least acknowledged a fault with DSG because they could have said 'they all do that' about that too...
> 
> I picked up the car after working hours so didnt have anyone to complain to, but tomorrow they will feel my raft!


Can you elaborate re: the clutch judder - is this all the time? or just from cold?

My mech unit has failed and before it did I was experiencing some judder when cold and most noticeable from standstill. Also had a significant jolt, firstly when accelerating from rest and then when coming back to rest (and nothing in between).

Pretty convinced a new mech unit will not cure these symptons :?

Kev


----------



## Black Knight

KevtoTTy said:


> Can you elaborate re: the clutch judder - is this all the time? or just from cold?
> 
> My mech unit has failed and before it did I was experiencing some judder when cold and most noticeable from standstill. Also had a significant jolt, firstly when accelerating from rest and then when coming back to rest (and nothing in between).
> 
> Pretty convinced a new mech unit will not cure these symptons :?
> 
> Kev


i had jolts when engaging from neutral or when coming to a full stop.. they're now cured with the new mechatronic.

clutch judder is lurking there all the time(hot or cold) but it does take a bit of forcing to make it happen... it happens when I accelerate strongly from like 5-10mph in 2nd gear, D mode(usually when getting over speed bumps and accelerating after and similar situations). you know in that situation DSG partly opens the clutch to raise revs and "rides" the clutch like you would a manual in the same situation instead of trying to accelerate from flat down 1000rpms.... well when the car gains some speed and catches up with the RPMss - DSG releases the clutch fully - during that release I get clutch judder - this is usually between 2000-3000 when the release happens and lasts a brief moment, sometimes strong sometimes only faint... and sometimes if i keep full throttle another wave of clutch judder happens between 3000-4500 rpms - this is harder to demonstrate, happens like 1 out of 10 times that I try but when it happens it lasts longer than the clutch release judder - it judders through about 1000 rpms and stops juddering at 5k rpms when engine torque begins declining.
i can get the clutch release clutch judder to happen like 1 out of 2 times i try.

i have very very rarely, if that, felt this clutch judder in any other gear but 2nd gear.. so it might be one of the clutches is actually burnt somehow...but then again i should be able to get some kind of judder in 4th gear then too... so im still betting on the flywheel.. plus my cousin broke his flywheel on a BMW(towing a boat) and symptoms were also juddering, mostly during clutch release - similar to when you burn a clutch on a manual - judders mid release, cant seem to release it gently enough not to judder.

i know the exact trip when this started happrning - nothing special really happened except that it was a long trip, on the way back after 300 miles of motorway when i rolled into my town it started happening. it isnt getting any worse it seems, been like 2 months since it started, i have even done a track day and it juddered often at high revs during that track day and it didnt get any worse, but i still want it fixed... it was a horrible track for a gearbox, real slow track and lots of sharp 180 degree turns and nothing... thought it would break and i'd get a whole new gearbox&flywheel but no luck, so now i have to bother proving to them that something is still at fault


----------



## abz001

Got my car back and its perfect  they changed out a seal in the gear box something to do with the clutches and oil leaking into them hence the jerking and gears slipping anyway car drives perfectly now


----------



## zorpas

Hi to all

Just read the whole topic and I really need advice on what to do.

My DSG has the following issues:

1. the dead period or whatever its called, and thats when dropping a couple of gears for an overtake lets say and it feels that it goes to N until it bursts with power after a second or two. This is happening since new. Car has 10k kilometres on now.
2. I noticed a cluck whenever the car changes from 2nd to 3rd on D mode and going slowly. This happens evrytime.
3. Whenever I upshift on hard acceleration there is a small delay putting the power back again. It feels like I depress the gas pedal... This happened last week and its still on and very frustrating. For example I floor it and I upshift on on 5k rpm then it goes to next gear and on to 4k rmp but stays there a bit and the car feels that I took the foot from the gas pedal and then accelerates again. I dont know if this is a DSG issue though.

Any advice on what to do and if someone had expereienced anything similar is apreciated


----------



## Black Knight

i have experienced these symptoms but had some other symptoms more obvious along with them..

ill try the drop couple of gears thing tomorrow and see how it works as i beleive my DSG is ok now... im not sure...the symptom that i considered to be because of the same fault was when trying to exit low speed sharp corners in D mode the box would take "ages" to downshift to a proper gear(2nd)... it would just sit there and think about it and then suddenly do it and then neck breaking acceleration... kinda leaves you hanging for oncoming traffic on roundabouts and such... you'd probably know if this was happening unless you always use paddles for such situations but even so, it would happen just like when dropping a few gears for overtaking...

as for clunks, if the car doesnt jolt and the clunks are barely audible i guess it's normal

the slight delay during upshift is kinda normal... if it is just a slight delay and a slight loss of power... it takes a moment for the revs to match up for the next gear, but just a moment and that's just when in the low gears when rev difference between gears is bigger.. it also doesnt feel like power is completely cut but just reduced so it doesnt spin up the flywheel too much while it switches from one clutch to the other.... so im not sure about that, all depends how much of a delay there is..


----------



## zorpas

Black Knight said:


> i have experienced these symptoms but had some other symptoms more obvious along with them..
> 
> ill try the drop couple of gears thing tomorrow and see how it works as i beleive my DSG is ok now... im not sure...the symptom that i considered to be because of the same fault was when trying to exit low speed sharp corners in D mode the box would take "ages" to downshift to a proper gear(2nd)... it would just sit there and think about it and then suddenly do it and then neck breaking acceleration... kinda leaves you hanging for oncoming traffic on roundabouts and such... you'd probably know if this was happening unless you always use paddles for such situations but even so, it would happen just like when dropping a few gears for overtaking...
> 
> as for clunks, if the car doesnt jolt and the clunks are barely audible i guess it's normal
> 
> the slight delay during upshift is kinda normal... if it is just a slight delay and a slight loss of power... it takes a moment for the revs to match up for the next gear, but just a moment and that's just when in the low gears when rev difference between gears is bigger.. it also doesnt feel like power is completely cut but just reduced so it doesnt spin up the flywheel too much while it switches from one clutch to the other.... so im not sure about that, all depends how much of a delay there is..


Hello Black Knight and thanks for yr reply.

I did some further testing and it seems I also have the problem with the D that takes ages to drop gears when u exit a sharp corner, but it doesnt bother me as I always use manual in these conditions.

the thing that really worries me, and it seemed worse tonight, is the one that on gear changing on hard acceleration the needle on the rev limiter stucks on the lower revs of the next gear upon the upshift and the car feels that im slightly taking off my foot from the pedal. Its really annoying and this happened recently so Im not used to it.

Question is, do I take the car to the dealer and insist for the mechatronic replacement or do I wait a bit more if things get better ?


----------



## Black Knight

well, things wont get better... you can wait until they get worse so you can easily demonstrate it to the dealer, depends how sympathetic the dealer is......

anyway i tested mine this morning, manual dropping 3 gears and flooring it works pretty much ok, perhaps a slight delay till it engaged a gear but very smooth transfer from 6th to 3rd and i doubt i could have done it faster with a manual...

if i was you, id complain to the dealer about it... do not insist on anything right away, just complain about it and tell them you're afraid to drive the car because it leaves you hanging with no throttle in dangerous situations.. if they admit a fault they'll go for the mechatronic anyway i doubt you'll need to suggest it to them, they've probably replaced many of them by now...


----------



## Quercus

I've had my car since new, just had it's 4th birthday and a wine has developed in the DSG gearbox, took it into local dealership and they now tell me I need a new box!! Is it that these boxes don't last?


----------



## Black Knight

some seem to last, some dont :/

my old TT (the one in my avatar) is still running it's original box and is now at 90k miles...


----------



## blake83

My 2.0 TT is in at the dealer now with some small warranty issues.

I asked them to check out the DSG as I get the delay of death ( very inconsistent and bloody annoying trying to prove to a technician that its faulty )

I actually think its quite unsafe as I've been stuck in the middle of a roundabout for about 3 or 4 seconds. The dealer said they are doing a software update on it and I will pick up tomorrow and give it a bit of a hard time to see how it holds up.


----------



## Overhang

This situation feels like a timebomb.

The only way you can get peace of mind is through purchase new, so that warranty picks up the costs.

Im concidering 2nd hand, perhaps a TTS or a 3.2v6 TTC, but I am scared to death that with only a 2 year warranty left Ill become a statistic where I pay for a faulty mechatroic unit replacement the day after warranty expires.

As quercus said - he had a wine come out the box. Needs a new one mate. The dealership are very fast to spend our money. when its theirs they will try anything to avoid replacing what must be known to be badly designed units.

Im so close to abandoning DSG and looking for manual rides only.

Black Knight: you had your mech unit replaced but are still experiencing clutch judder right? which i presume was casued by the mech unit in the first place. with clutches being consumables are you going to be left with the bill on that? what is the dealership doing about it?

Matt


----------



## jakeman

I might be speaking to soon but the problems i was having appear to have gone away (at least for the time being) 
Last week i got my TTC back from an extensive bodywork repair and since then no problem???? They did have to disconnect the battery to enable them to weld etc.

So it looks like the system rebooted itself and is functioning OK at the moment with all the problems gone!!!!!

I will keep you updated if it starts playing up again.

J


----------



## Ramponi

Hi all, just to let everyone know that my 08 TTS has been at the dealer for 2 days for the tests required by Audi Technical and they have phoned back today to inform me that they are going to replace the Mechatronics. The dealerhas been great, no if's or buts. Only problem is a 10 day order period and the time to replace, however the car is staying at the dealers and I am running a courtesy car. Maybe this issue is now more high profile? Hope eveyone gets sorted too.


----------



## Black Knight

Overhang said:


> Black Knight: you had your mech unit replaced but are still experiencing clutch judder right? which i presume was casued by the mech unit in the first place. with clutches being consumables are you going to be left with the bill on that? what is the dealership doing about it?
> 
> Matt


Well... I did get the same clutch judder the day i got the car from the dealers. I repeated it several times and demonstrated it to my brother who went with me to pick up the car... Dealership was closed.. I went to work the next day, didnt have time for a visit to the dealers... and then the next day I couldnt get it to happen any more.. Perhaps just a small hint of judder if that even... so perhaps I was wrong and mechatronic replacement did fix it all or it just hid the problem by using the clutches differently. Or perhaps it is temperature related, we have had unusually warm weather since the mechatronic replacement, today finally we have some normal temperatures, I'll try it out again....

Anyway, I still have almost a year of warranty left and I'm struggling to get the 2 year warranty extension transfered from germany from which I've imported the car...so I have time to wait for the judder to show its ugly head again.

What comforts me is that my old TT is still running on its original DSG box... it does have issues since I had it, issues which would also warrant a mechatronic replacement but it being out of warranty I didnt replace it but just coped with it and later sold it and it is still running on that bad mechatronic(rough shifts 3rd-2nd and 2nd to 1st when coming to a stop and also some surging at low speed), symptoms not getting worse etc.. the buyer is still actually happy with the car... I actually offered to buy it back from him(I wasnt quite happy with my 330ci, heh) and he didnt want to sell it 

Another comforting thought is that audi central have been nice to me in the past and seeing how I've already had issues with my old TTs DSG and now my news I'm trusting they will at least offer me a 50% towards a new mechatronic if it ever fails again outside of warranty...

I also never had any car for longer than a year so I'll probably flog it while still under warranty. Although I cant see myself selling it now as I like the car and the market is horrible.. but judging by the past I will find an excuse to sell it and get a new one, especially if they make DSG available with the RS 

Trouble is, I like this gearbox so much when it is operating right :/


----------



## Black Knight

Ramponi said:


> Hi all, just to let everyone know that my 08 TTS has been at the dealer for 2 days for the tests required by Audi Technical and they have phoned back today to inform me that they are going to replace the Mechatronics. The dealerhas been great, no if's or buts. Only problem is a 10 day order period and the time to replace, however the car is staying at the dealers and I am running a courtesy car. Maybe this issue is now more high profile? Hope eveyone gets sorted too.


They have been replacing mechatronics and whole gearboxes like brake pads since the gearbox came out (2003). I doubt anything will change. We can only hope that a new DSG will come out soon(it has been announced that they are planning on it) and that it will be a more solid piece of kit..


----------



## mikef4uk

Ramponi said:


> Hi all, just to let everyone know that my 08 TTS has been at the dealer for 2 days for the tests required by Audi Technical and they have phoned back today to inform me that they are going to replace the Mechatronics. The dealerhas been great, no if's or buts. Only problem is a 10 day order period and the time to replace, however the car is staying at the dealers and I am running a courtesy car. Maybe this issue is now more high profile? Hope eveyone gets sorted too.


My 08TTS went in yesterday for an oil service and a look at the box (kangeroo's when hot at initial take up) dealer did tests, diagnosed mechtronic unit and are waiting a reply back from Audi AG for a code munber to order replacement unit, providing it stays this painless (I have the car back now) and they say it's about a 4 hr job to change it, I'll be happy 

I was just dreading the 'no fault found' or 'thats normal' response


----------



## MINI2

My car went in this morning

And got the phone call to say it wont be ready today as they are having problems programming it (im guessing this is to the ecu)

I always worry when they keep your car over night as i feel someone might take it home..................

But they gave me a half decent RED A3 Dielsel Auto tho. 09 reg. Only 48miles.


----------



## Quercus

Yes Black Knight, you're right the DSG box is fantastic when it works and except for the delay when your in the middle of a junction or roundabout, mine has been great. I've been offered only 25% from Audi UK of the £3140 ( less vat) the garage want to replace the box.
Since this has happened with only 61k miles on the clock, I'm bitterly disappointed in the reliability of this system. Would recommend anyone out there who hasn't done it already, to take out the warranty extension.


----------



## MINI2

Audi have had my car for nearly day and half and still no car back..

I guess the APPRENTICE working on myc ar has no idea what he or she is doing.

I do wonder, will i get it back this weekend at all.


----------



## MINI2

:mrgreen:

GOT IT BACK AND WOAHHHHHHHHHHHH

DRIVING LIKE A DREAM


----------



## zorpas

MINI2 said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> GOT IT BACK AND WOAHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> DRIVING LIKE A DREAM


Great news man, give some more info , whats improved and whats fixed. :wink:


----------



## MINI2

Well the problem i had was, when pulling off it would slowly take off then woudl feel like ive lost bitting (if i was driving a manual car but then manage to get it back again) if that makes sence.

Well that dont happen no more, put a few mile son it yesterday and had no problems so i guess its been solved.

If anyone has a dsg box and they feel to have symptons of a manual like gearbox when losing biting go to your dealer and stress you want the metronic unit changed asap.

I got mine done @ finchley road audi.

Happy days, Happy driving..Till im 25 at least then thats when the supercar comes


----------



## zorpas

Yesterday the problem occured again, and I am sure its happening only after some fast driving, and not on the early stages when the engine is colder.

That is upon up shifting the car hesitates a bit and then kicks again. Not sure if this is the case that MINI2 or Black Night has. It happens with full throttle and also with not to much power. I am on 3rd flooring it change to 4th then the car hestitates and kicks again and so on and on.

Its frustrating


----------



## hanzo

zorpas said:


> Yesterday the problem occured again, and I am sure its happening only after some fast driving, and not on the early stages when the engine is colder.
> 
> That is upon up shifting the car hesitates a bit and then kicks again. Not sure if this is the case that MINI2 or Black Night has. It happens with full throttle and also with not to much power. I am on 3rd flooring it change to 4th then the car hestitates and kicks again and so on and on.
> 
> Its frustrating


i have noticed this problem too!! im slowly accelerating up from 3 to 4th and at that point it jerks hard... as if i pushed the gas pedal at the moment the gear was changing... i get a strong jerk...

i have noticed if i keep the accl. smooth it does not happen... and when i accl. from 2nd fast then its smooth... but when accl. slowly and then giving an extra push it gives a stron jerk...

i have the 2.0T....

is it my driving?? or is this a problem??!?


----------



## zorpas

hanzo said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the problem occured again, and I am sure its happening only after some fast driving, and not on the early stages when the engine is colder.
> 
> That is upon up shifting the car hesitates a bit and then kicks again. Not sure if this is the case that MINI2 or Black Night has. It happens with full throttle and also with not to much power. I am on 3rd flooring it change to 4th then the car hestitates and kicks again and so on and on.
> 
> Its frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> i have noticed this problem too!! im slowly accelerating up from 3 to 4th and at that point it jerks hard... as if i pushed the gas pedal at the moment the gear was changing... i get a strong jerk...
> 
> i have noticed if i keep the accl. smooth it does not happen... and when i accl. from 2nd fast then its smooth... but when accl. slowly and then giving an extra push it gives a stron jerk...
> 
> i have the 2.0T....
> 
> is it my driving?? or is this a problem??!?
Click to expand...

Its not your driving  Its the DSG :evil:

[/quote]

.. as if i pushed the gas pedal at the moment the gear was changing... i get a strong jerk...

quote]

Mine actually feels like Im pulling my food off the pedal ! I upshift, it changes ok and fast, it pulls a good bit then pulls back ( thats where im talking about ) like a hesitation, then goes full again. and it does it with all other gears to follow


----------



## fd202

is there any fault code to want the replacemnt of mechatronic unit?my car is again at the service and they are ın communication with germany. i hope they will solve the jerking. formen had the issue while driving and he says that this is cons of stronic this was not cons i said and wanted the replacement of mechatronic.now i am waiting with out my car.


----------



## abz001

getting my jerking again


----------



## Porky

Hello. I had my car in with Audi for over two weeks and it had the mechatronic unit replaced. Since then (3500 miles), it has been a different car. Perfect!!!!! 
My advice to anyone with the problems discussed within this forum thread is - demand that the mechatronic unit be replaced. It is the only way to cure the problem.


----------



## mikef4uk

I am waiting a mechatronic replacement for my TTS, has anybody had to have their mechatronic unit replaced more than once? I really don't need this hassle every 7000 mile


----------



## zorpas

abz001 said:


> getting my jerking again


Hi, can u describe exactly how the jerking occurs and what is going on ?
thanks


----------



## abz001

Ok i shall try but im a girl so i dont know the tech terms! its just at low speeds it jerks forwards like a kangoroo... but if i slip to the left into the semi auto bit (up/down shifter) the jerking stops... going to keep a eye on it and see what happens.


----------



## fd202

i took my car back to service last week.they keep it for 1 week and again they just updated the software.but also they accepted that problem is still behaving same. yesterday they called me and said that germany approved the mechatronic replacment. (at last) now i am waiting for the part and hope problem disappears


----------



## Rogue

fd202 said:


> i took my car back to service last week.they keep it for 1 week and again they just updated the software.but also they accepted that problem is still behaving same. yesterday they called me and said that germany approved the mechatronic replacment. (at last) now i am waiting for the part and hope problem disappears


I might be another TTS owner needing a Mechatronic Control Module.
10,000 miles on the clock.
My previous MK1 3.2 had it's go at 30k.

I'm going to go ape sh|t with Audi if this needs replaced too.

Rogue


----------



## Black Knight

if my mechatronic fails again i'll be pushing for a manual gearbox... i dont care what it takes.. they can either give me a lifetime warranty on mechatronics or a manual gearbox


----------



## MINI2

I had the mechtronic unit changed and have to dsay the car feel like new again no jerks, jiggers or anything.

If you have a jerk you need a new metronic unit. Simple.

Audi Finchley road did mine if anyone wants to know who to deal with etc etc


----------



## Black Knight

it's not that simple, the unit replacement costs 2000 euros outside of warranty... and it seems to go sooner than you wear out brake pads...


----------



## ckeu

Ok, I've also been having this issue, but assumed that it's due to me doing something wrong. What happens to me, is I'm in D right, going about 35-45, about to overtake someone... I merge and floor it, the revs go way up and the car sounds like it's about to take off, but NO power .. for a second or two, then it finally goes. Is that what has been you guys's problem?

Going to stop by Audi of Downtown tomorrow morning and see what they say... Wonder if Audi in the US are even aware of this issue... Will report back.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Progressive use of the right pedal is much better than just flooring it .


----------



## ckeu

Well yeah, not literally FLOORING it, but lets say, giving it enough to cause a gear change down.


----------



## UKLooney

ckeu said:


> I merge and floor it, the revs go way up and the car sounds like it's about to take off, but NO power .. for a second or two, then it finally goes. Is that what has been you guys's problem?


Your gearbox will be in 6th, with 5th selected on the other clutch. When you 'floor it' the gearbox has to go 6th > 5th > 4th > 3rd. This is the delay you're seeing and is normal (if not undesired). You should really be preselecting the gear you want manually, a few seconds prior to your maneuver.


----------



## Rogue

UKLooney said:


> ckeu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I merge and floor it, the revs go way up and the car sounds like it's about to take off, but NO power .. for a second or two, then it finally goes. Is that what has been you guys's problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Your gearbox will be in 6th, with 5th selected on the other clutch. When you 'floor it' the gearbox has to go 6th > 5th > 4th > 3rd. This is the delay you're seeing and is normal (if not undesired). You should really be preselecting the gear you want manually, a few seconds prior to your maneuver.
Click to expand...

I agree.
I've even got the Missus into the habit of downshifting twice with the paddles whilst waiting to overtake.
It makes a big difference, and the power delivery is phenomenal as you are already at quite high revs then.

Rogue


----------



## ckeu

But does it really take 2-3 seconds to get from 5 to 3? All while my car is making insane sounds at 5000+rpm?


----------



## Rogue

ckeu said:


> But does it really take 2-3 seconds to get from 5 to 3? All while my car is making insane sounds at 5000+rpm?


When going to overtake, shift to Sport mode, hit the downshift paddle twice, then put your foot down and see what happens.
If you're still getting a delay it could be an issue with your gearbox or mechatronic control module.

Rogue


----------



## ckeu

Ugh, still don't know if I have the problem or not... Seems like when I'm exclusively using the paddles in manual, everything works great.. But when I hit the paddles from D or switch to S and hit the paddles, there's a delay..

I guess I can make it a habit to just switch to manual every time I want to overtake? Or just drive exclusively on manual altogether?


----------



## Rogue

ckeu said:


> Ugh, still don't know if I have the problem or not... Seems like when I'm exclusively using the paddles in manual, everything works great.. But when I hit the paddles from D or switch to S and hit the paddles, there's a delay..
> 
> I guess I can make it a habit to just switch to manual every time I want to overtake? Or just drive exclusively on manual altogether?


The point is, you shouldn't HAVE to.
If you're not happy with it, book it in to get looked at.

Rogue


----------



## mikef4uk

Well, after leaving my TTS with Audi to repair the mechtronic whilst I was on holiday I came back to be told ''we fitted the new unit but unfortunately that one was faulty as well'', so they are waiting another 10 days for another one to come, I love this car and gearbox but at this rate it will be my last Audi :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## zorpas

mikef4uk said:


> Well, after leaving my TTS with Audi to repair the mechtronic whilst I was on holiday I came back to be told ''we fitted the new unit but unfortunately that one was faulty as well'', so they are waiting another 10 days for another one to come, I love this car and gearbox but at this rate it will be my last Audi :x :x :x :x :x


Unbeleivable !!

Mike whats ur mileage ?

I booked mine for next week


----------



## mikef4uk

I've not had the car for that long now I have forgotten!!

Actually around 7k, they said the new unit would not 'code' I have a gut feeling the next one won't either and the car will end up with a new gearbox...........we'll see I guess.

I have an A4 3.0TDI quattro loan car, quite novel at first, but just boring now and starting to annoy me with it's slightly notchy g/box and not the easiest car to drive with the transistion from standstill to clutch out and although the motor sounds quite sweet when moving along, it still sounds 'diesely' (rattly) around same point as the clutch issue.

I think if I ever owned a diesel it would be something like a Punto (had one on holiday and it was 'ok')


----------



## mikef4uk

Still no TTS, I have been told the 2nd mechatronic will be here next week, that will be 3 weeks IF the next mechatronic works, if not I might just contact trading standards and see where I stand, it's not good enough in my opinion and I wsh I had never seen this car, this will be my last Audi and i'm begining to think they are crap, my son has had a succession of Fiats, they seem a lot more reliable than Audi these days


----------



## fd202

yesterday i had mechatronic replaced on my tts. i drove about 50km but there was no jerking or kangorooing.
as i afraid i didnt want to face again a problem so i didnt force the dsg  today i will force it and see what happens. but now for the yesterdays knowledge,it seems the problem is solved.


----------



## BLinky

mikef4uk said:


> Still no TTS, I have been told the 2nd mechatronic will be here next week, that will be 3 weeks IF the next mechatronic works, if not I might just contact trading standards and see where I stand, it's not good enough in my opinion and I wsh I had never seen this car, this will be my last Audi and i'm begining to think they are crap, my son has had a succession of Fiats, they seem a lot more reliable than Audi these days


are they charging you for the work and are they lending you a car in the mean time? asuming its a fault that is covered by warrenty then it should be free and if they gave you a car no matter what it is you're doing free miles. I used to love taking the A3 for a service and arriving really late at about 5pm so they have to give me an A6 avant for the night and the next day.


----------



## zorpas

Took the car to the dealer this morning for the following DSG issues:

1. Clunk noise everytime the car shifts to 3rd gear
2. Big empty gap everytime trying to overtake in D. Also going in roundabouts. Everytime downshiftin and accelarating in D basically
3. Hesitation on upshifting changes

A guy at the dealer told me that the issues 2 and 3 are very common on the DSG boxes.

So, lets wait and see what happens


----------



## mikef4uk

zorpas said:


> Took the car to the dealer this morning for the following DSG issues:
> 
> 1. Clunk noise everytime the car shifts to 3rd gear
> 2. Big empty gap everytime trying to overtake in D. Also going in roundabouts. Everytime downshiftin and accelarating in D basically
> 3. Hesitation on upshifting changes
> 
> A guy at the dealer told me that the issues 2 and 3 are very common on the DSG boxes.
> 
> So, lets wait and see what happens


It really is a huge dissapointment that Audi cannot mass produce these DSG gearboxes to the quality that they deserve, the DSG is a cracking g/box and IF Audi could produce them to be as reliable as a manual gearbox I can see no reason for ever owning another manual.

As it is at this present moment I can see no reason for ever having another DSG gearbox, or come to think of it another Audi either. I am not stupid enough to think that the car should never go wrong, but IF the next mechatronic unit works satisfactory it will have been in the dealers for 3 weeks..............not what I would expect, I can get parts that are not stock items for a Ducati motorcycle in 2 days


----------



## zorpas

mikef4uk said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the car to the dealer this morning for the following DSG issues:
> 
> 1. Clunk noise everytime the car shifts to 3rd gear
> 2. Big empty gap everytime trying to overtake in D. Also going in roundabouts. Everytime downshiftin and accelarating in D basically
> 3. Hesitation on upshifting changes
> 
> A guy at the dealer told me that the issues 2 and 3 are very common on the DSG boxes.
> 
> So, lets wait and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a huge dissapointment that Audi cannot mass produce these DSG gearboxes to the quality that they deserve, the DSG is a cracking g/box and IF Audi could produce them to be as reliable as a manual gearbox I can see no reason for ever owning another manual.
> 
> As it is at this present moment I can see no reason for ever having another DSG gearbox, or come to think of it another Audi either. I am not stupid enough to think that the car should never go wrong, but IF the next mechatronic unit works satisfactory it will have been in the dealers for 3 weeks..............not what I would expect, I can get parts that are not stock items for a Ducati motorcycle in 2 days
Click to expand...

Guys just came back from the dealer. Im really pissed. :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

For case 1 they send a diagnostic to Germany and waiting instructions
For case 2 they said its NORMAL !! I said no way, we went for a test ride, and the guy next to me told me to downshift without depressing the gas pedal ! :roll: I said what about on roundabouts where you hit the brake anyway, he said to downshift BEFORE stopping.. :twisted: WT F 
For case 3 the have reset the gearbox and said its ok now, I tested it and it seems fine, but anyway this was a casual problem, so we will see.

But they are awaiting a diagnosis for a small noise and not for the rest issues which are more important...

Anyways..


----------



## squiggel

zorpas said:


> 2. Big empty gap everytime trying to overtake in D. Also going in roundabouts. Everytime downshiftin and accelarating in D basically
> ..
> For case 2 they said its NORMAL !!


Uhh, isn't that why you've got sport mode.....

If I'm going to over take I always drop it into S. Alternatively drop it down manually a gear or two.

Also bear in mind the car cannot work miracles, if you do not plan in advance and anticipate changing gear ahead of the maneouvre, the car will be pootling along in 6, 5 pre-enagaged, you mash the throttle there will be a pause while the car preselects the right gears and executes the changes.


----------



## zorpas

squiggel said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Big empty gap everytime trying to overtake in D. Also going in roundabouts. Everytime downshiftin and accelarating in D basically
> ..
> For case 2 they said its NORMAL !!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, isn't that why you've got sport mode.....
> 
> If I'm going to over take I always drop it into S. Alternatively drop it down manually a gear or two.
> 
> Also bear in mind the car cannot work miracles, if you do not plan in advance and anticipate changing gear ahead of the maneouvre, the car will be pootling along in 6, 5 pre-enagaged, you mash the throttle there will be a pause while the car preselects the right gears and executes the changes.
Click to expand...

I know all this my friend, and this is what I am doing as well. But some times u are stick with D in traffic in 6th gear and 30 km/h and you reach the roundabout and the car does not respond. This is dangerous as the guy behind you is so close to hit you.


----------



## RainerM

My car, a white TTS Roadster, is now 1 year old and has 35000kms without any problems,(up-to now) only sometimes the gearbox
"clonked", when you turn the ignition-key too fast. We wait a little moment, so that solved the problem.
A great little car, that's why the mileage is so high,...and we have very swift and efficient service-team   , plus the thing is
beautiful to drive on snow, what do you want more,
(so we don't miss our AMGs except for the sound, but the Milltek does not sound to bad under full accelaration.)

Enjoy your cars [smiley=cheers.gif]

Rainer
Switzerland-Germany


----------



## Detroit20

zorpas said:


> squiggel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all this my friend, and this is what I am doing as well. But some times u are stick with D in traffic in 6th gear and 30 km/h and you reach the roundabout and the car does not respond. This is dangerous as the guy behind you is so close to hit you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

@zorpas

If you're driving normally and safely then you're not responsible for the decisions and actions of the driver behind you. It's up to them to keep a safe gap between themselves and you...


----------



## zorpas

zorpas said:


> @zorpas
> 
> If you're driving normally and safely then you're not responsible for the decisions and actions of the driver behind you. It's up to them to keep a safe gap between themselves and you...


Totally agree with you amigo, but unfortunately I cant even think that my pride and joy is hit from behind and that I didnt do anything about it to solve the 'problem'.

Of course the driver behind me should keep the distance, but the real cause of the case here is my gearbox


----------



## wkhkelvin

squiggel said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Big empty gap everytime trying to overtake in D. Also going in roundabouts. Everytime downshiftin and accelarating in D basically
> ..
> For case 2 they said its NORMAL !!
> 
> 
> 
> Also bear in mind the car cannot work miracles, if you do not plan in advance and anticipate changing gear ahead of the maneouvre, the car will be pootling along in 6, 5 pre-enagaged, you mash the throttle there will be a pause while the car preselects the right gears and executes the changes.
Click to expand...

I have figured sometime when I'm cruising on the flat level road with D6 at a bit lower than 1500rpm, then going to a slight uphill where I would be temped to downshift into 5 manually. Right after I've clicked on the "-" paddle the car has about a second of loosing power.
Funny thing is if I don't downshift manually but let the rpm drop to about 1200 then in D mode the gear will be shifted to 5 without loosing power. I always think like squiggel that in 6, 5 should always be pre-selected but why I should encounter a "GAP" when downshifting into 5 manually?
From 5 to 4 when I'm stepping on the gas I can understand cuz the program may think 6 is the next, but from 6 to 5 IMO I don't think a "GAP" is normal cuz there is no 7 and 5 should be the only next gear.


----------



## zorpas

wkhkelvin said:


> squiggel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Big empty gap everytime trying to overtake in D. Also going in roundabouts. Everytime downshiftin and accelarating in D basically
> ..
> For case 2 they said its NORMAL !!
> 
> 
> 
> Also bear in mind the car cannot work miracles, if you do not plan in advance and anticipate changing gear ahead of the maneouvre, the car will be pootling along in 6, 5 pre-enagaged, you mash the throttle there will be a pause while the car preselects the right gears and executes the changes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have figured sometime when I'm cruising on the flat level road with D6 at a bit lower than 1500rpm, then going to a slight uphill where I would be temped to downshift into 5 manually. Right after I've clicked on the "-" paddle the car has about a second of loosing power.
> Funny thing is if I don't downshift manually but let the rpm drop to about 1200 then in D mode the gear will be shifted to 5 without loosing power. I always think like squiggel that in 6, 5 should always be pre-selected but why I should encounter a "GAP" when downshifting into 5 manually?
> From 5 to 4 when I'm stepping on the gas I can understand cuz the program may think 6 is the next, but from 6 to 5 IMO I don't think a "GAP" is normal cuz there is no 7 and 5 should be the only next gear.
Click to expand...

agree with u this is my poing exactly !

After reading all this thread from the begining again I tried someones advise that when downshifting from 6 to 5 or 6 to 4 manually the gas pedal should be pressed slightly. It works, the gearbox drops gear and accelarates normal.

Problem is on roundabouts where keepeing a slight foot on the gas pedal is not possible


----------



## blake83

I read a post on here saying to switch ASR off to see whether this eliminates or reduces the lag when downshifting for acceleration ( i.e 3rd down to 2nd with foot on the accelerator )

For my car it definitely reduces lag time.. Anyone else tried this??


----------



## Black Knight

there should be serious lag, by serious i mean an obvious gap in gearbox functioning. sometimes you do catch it on the wrong gear but that never feels like malfunctioning as the gearbox does seem to work, just caught on the wrong preselection demanding more work... there should be no gaps when it seems the gearbox isnt doing anything - just thinkging and there should be no "engine revving but no acceleration" stuff either...

go and demand new mechatronic units from your dealers if you have these issues... this gearbox is great when functioning - there's no delays, it is never slower than a regular automatic so you can use that to compare..most of the time it is a lot faster...

sure, you can find ways to "drive around" some of the laggyness(drop gears manually and preemptively, switch ASR, flick into sport or whatever), but you shouldnt have to.


----------



## ckeu

I'm still not sure if I have the problem or not.


----------



## PATT

Booked my 2 year old 3.2 into Edinburgh Audi next week as I too have been experiencing the car kangarooing when in D and moving in slow traffic.

When I move it into S it then stops the kangarooing but Black Knight is right, why should I just put up with it as it never did that before.


----------



## zorpas

PATT said:


> When I move it into S it then stops the kangarooing but Black Knight is right, why should I just put up with it as it never did that before.


What about when u put it in manual ?


----------



## Black Knight

PATT said:


> Booked my 2 year old 3.2 into Edinburgh Audi next week as I too have been experiencing the car kangarooing when in D and moving in slow traffic.
> 
> When I move it into S it then stops the kangarooing but Black Knight is right, why should I just put up with it as it never did that before.


It kangaroos at around 1200 rpms when trying to keep a constant speed - just a bit higher than creep speed... putting it in S causes it to keep 1st, instead of 2nd so higher revs - 1200 rpms avoided... it doesnt mean the problem is gone though, you're just drivign around it..

New mechatronic fixed my kangarooing.... and other issues as well... mine was diagnosed within a day as having a bad mechatronic, but waited for a new mechatronic part for a month... i did have the car back until they got the part...


----------



## Black Knight

the only lag this gearbox exhibits when working ok is the time it takes it to match revs... sometimes when kickdowning or shifting many gears the RPM change is huge(kickdown 2-3 gears) and it does kinda take it's time to match revs(lighter flywheel would probably helps this, no?)... and even while matching revs it doesnt feel completely disconnected....

there should never be any pauses when it seems like it is doing nothing - especially pauses with no acceleration... if it wrongly preselected the gear you'll still get some acceleration in the "wrong gear" until it preselects the proper gear and you'll even get some acceleration while it matches revs for the next gear... there should be NO "thinking" pauses with no drive - no matter what you do...


----------



## PATT

zorpas said:


> PATT said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I move it into S it then stops the kangarooing but Black Knight is right, why should I just put up with it as it never did that before.
> 
> 
> 
> What about when u put it in manual ?
Click to expand...

Yip, that stops the problem too.


----------



## wkhkelvin

Black Knight said:


> the only lag this gearbox exhibits when working ok is the time it takes it to match revs... sometimes when kickdowning or shifting many gears the RPM change is huge(kickdown 2-3 gears) and it does kinda take it's time to match revs(lighter flywheel would probably helps this, no?)... and even while matching revs it doesnt feel completely disconnected....
> 
> there should never be any pauses when it seems like it is doing nothing - especially pauses with no acceleration... if it wrongly preselected the gear you'll still get some acceleration in the "wrong gear" until it preselects the proper gear and you'll even get some acceleration while it matches revs for the next gear... there should be NO "thinking" pauses with no drive - no matter what you do...


Thinking about this more, matching rev should only be done when I'm downshifting and as well I am stepping on the brake. Seems like the DSG also trying to match rev when I'm downshifting and accelerating/cruising. In my stupid brain simulation it would be like:
1) cruising/accelerating (foot on gas pedal) at 6 with 5 preselected.
2) tap to manual downshifting into 5
3) DSG disconnect the current gear
4) DSG apply gas to the engine for rev match
5) DSG engage 5.

If this is true then whoever wrote the program is kinda stupid I think, and replacing the mechatronic unit should not improve the situation because it's how it's being programmed.
Can we actually customize the program of the mechatronic unit?


----------



## zorpas

PATT said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PATT said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I move it into S it then stops the kangarooing but Black Knight is right, why should I just put up with it as it never did that before.
> 
> 
> 
> What about when u put it in manual ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yip, that stops the problem too.
Click to expand...

ok, but it shouldnt as the manual doesnt increase revs as the S does.

So, is it a problem of the D after all ?


----------



## Black Knight

wkhkelvin said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only lag this gearbox exhibits when working ok is the time it takes it to match revs... sometimes when kickdowning or shifting many gears the RPM change is huge(kickdown 2-3 gears) and it does kinda take it's time to match revs(lighter flywheel would probably helps this, no?)... and even while matching revs it doesnt feel completely disconnected....
> 
> there should never be any pauses when it seems like it is doing nothing - especially pauses with no acceleration... if it wrongly preselected the gear you'll still get some acceleration in the "wrong gear" until it preselects the proper gear and you'll even get some acceleration while it matches revs for the next gear... there should be NO "thinking" pauses with no drive - no matter what you do...
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about this more, matching rev should only be done when I'm downshifting and as well I am stepping on the brake. Seems like the DSG also trying to match rev when I'm downshifting and accelerating/cruising. In my stupid brain simulation it would be like:
> 1) cruising/accelerating (foot on gas pedal) at 6 with 5 preselected.
> 2) tap to manual downshifting into 5
> 3) DSG disconnect the current gear
> 4) DSG apply gas to the engine for rev match
> 5) DSG engage 5.
> 
> If this is true then whoever wrote the program is kinda stupid I think, and replacing the mechatronic unit should not improve the situation because it's how it's being programmed.
> Can we actually customize the program of the mechatronic unit?
Click to expand...

HPA have a chip available.. it supposedly decreases shift times... but best value from it is the launch control increased revs

it doesnt really do much rev matching between 5th and 6th - actually i dont think it rev matches at all when gears are that close... it is only noticeable when it drops from like 6th to 3rd or 5th to 2nd... dropping that many gears without rev matching while having the throttle pressed is pretty much like clutch dumping from 4000 rpms... the gearbox wouldnt last long if it didnt rev match and it also makes for smoother shifts...

nothing wrong with how it works except the fact that it could rev match faster - although probably losing a bit in precision at rev matching and thus smoothness.. it doesnt seem that is uses all throttle to raise revs from like 1500 to 6000 when it rev matches - feels like it could be done faster with more throttle..
another remark i already pointed out before is that it could be a bit smarter - delaying 6th gear in D mode until it is out of 2nd gear range - that way it would never have to kickdown from 6th to 2nd which are both on the same shaft meaning it has to go through 5th or 3rd to do that shift. if it kept 5th gear until 55-60mph kickdown would be able to go directly to 2nd gear... this would improve D mode response when there is demand for instant hard acceleration... and nothing would be really lost as there's not that much difference if you pootle along in 5th or 6th...

anyway, the real pauses and delays people experience are not because of rev matching - but mechatronic failures... you'll know when it failed - when it simply doesnt do anything for a sec or two - usually when you really want/need it do shift gears - it just stands there and "thinks"... i've had two mechatronic failures, one on mk1 and mk2.. mk1 had these delays and pauses along with some low speed surges, mk2 had clutch judder along with low speed surges and kangarooing - but no delays..


----------



## Black Knight

zorpas said:


> ok, but it shouldnt as the manual doesnt increase revs as the S does.


manual doesnt fix the problem, if you pick the same gear as D mode would pick you'll get kangarooing too... if you pick a lower gear - no kangarooing..

kangarooing happens usually when trying to drive just a bit faster than creep speed... if you're in D mode when doing this you'll probably be in 2nd gear at like 1200 rpms driving at like 10mph - this is where it kangaroos... if you're in M mode you can pick 2nd gear and get the same kangarooing or you can pick 1st gear and try driving at 10mph which will get you up to 2000 rpms - no kangarooing - same thing in S mode because S mode will pick 1st gear in that situation..... maybe it is also a combination od revs and gears... it didnt happen on mine in 1st gear at 1200 rpms, only in 2nd gear at those revs... so maybe clutch control(probably some actuator for even gears shaft) for 2nd gear shaft goes bad and displays this best at around 1200 rpms...

this kangarooing is very similar to something other cars do also, usually older cars - you know when driving in 2nd gear at really low revs - some cars would just keep lurching heavily.... this feels the same but is not of the same cause - our kangarooing is actually caused by the DSG varying clutch pressure and not by the engine lurching..


----------



## mikef4uk

Mine would kangeroo in any slow situation like trying to park the car where it would not get out of first, it would also kangeroo in reverse, and eventually it kangeroo'd in S mode, although not initially.

PS, could someone please post a picture of a silver TTS on 19inch wheels? Audi have had mine for that long I've forgotton what it looks like.................................... :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## MancTT

There you go mate, wouldn't like you to get withdrawal symptoms. :wink:


----------



## mikef4uk

Thanks! I rang today still no sign of mechaf******gtronic unit, I have started a complaints case with Audi uk, It will be close on a month when I get the car back, it just is not acceptable, i'm not nieve enough to expect the car will never go wrong, maybe i'm nieve expecting them to be able to fix it?


----------



## BLinky

you'd think it'll be possible to get a part from germany to the uk within a week and have it fitted in a day or two.


----------



## Black Knight

BLinky said:


> you'd think it'll be possible to get a part from germany to the uk within a week and have it fitted in a day or two.


i waited a month for mine... borg-warner probably cant keep up with the obviously enormous failure rate...


----------



## mikef4uk

Black Knight said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'd think it'll be possible to get a part from germany to the uk within a week and have it fitted in a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> i waited a month for mine... borg-warner probably cant keep up with the obviously enormous failure rate...
Click to expand...

Thats probably more like the truth, Audi hide behind 'It's a manual order' that means the unit is built specifically for your chassis number and comes coded already to work, if that is the case I wonder why mine didn't work? if it was 'coded' at the factory it must have communicated with a computer then.

I really am pissed with Audi at the moment and like the helpful Audi UK customer relations man said ' we'll have to see what we can do to restore your faith in the brand' idea's? R8 till they fix mine?


----------



## mikef4uk

Still no car.............4 weeks on Friday, WTF? I have phoned them 3 times, they don't even have the decency to phone back, I have now contacted Audi customer services and opened a 'case' also I have told my wife that if I ever start talking about buying another Audi to wrap a golf club around my head. :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## JungleJim

201st post! Woohoo!


----------



## VWRedux

Hello from the other side of the pond at VWvortex... I'm here to inform you chaps that the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) in the USA has opened a Federal investigation into the recent surge of VW/Audi DSG/Mechatronic Unit malfunctions.

Here are the links:

http://nhthqnwws112.odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/a ... -36241.pdf

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=988

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465016

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4486496

We love our cars, but the DSG's have been failing way too soon, and way too often, even after repeated repairs! We decided to put our collective heads together before someone was seriously injured or killed. (Read the reports and you'll see.) We hope our effort will inspire a similar action by our English friends.
Good luck... and all that.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mikef4uk

Thanks for the link, it's quite eye opening just how many are failing, my car will have been off the road in the dealer for 28 days on Friday


----------



## mikef4uk

28 days now and still no sign. my next car will not be an Audi


----------



## Black Knight

did your DSG actually break down or did you drive it to the dealers?

i did not let them have the car until the part arrives. mine was driveable... annoying at low speed... but i put up with it for months before even going to the dealer so why not put up with it for another month until the mechatronic arrives.

i've seen a fair share of mechatronics going off... the symptoms do not get worse.. it just stays like that... so there's no real risk in running the car for another month IMO...


----------



## mikef4uk

Black Knight said:


> did your DSG actually break down or did you drive it to the dealers?
> 
> I did not let them have the car until the part arrives. mine was driveable... annoying at low speed... but i put up with it for months before even going to the dealer so why not put up with it for another month until the mechatronic arrives.
> 
> i've seen a fair share of mechatronics going off... the symptoms do not get worse.. it just stays like that... so there's no real risk in running the car for another month IMO...


I had the car serviced and diagnosed ( mechatronic unit) I then had the car back until the part came in, I booked the car in whilst I was on holiday for less inconvenience to me, the 'new' mechatronic unit was faulty and I am struggling to get an answer now as to when or if I will ever get MY car back again, to say I am pissed off with Audi would be an understatement, I am on the verge of solicitors and rejecting the car under 'not fit for purpose etc'

I'm quite realistic in not being surprised that a high tech car develops a fault, what is annoying me is the time scale in fixing it, it HAS spoiled the ownership experience, the TTS was a short term thing as the amount I now earn means there was an R8 on the horizon, Audi have now blown that plan and I don't know where I will go next, I have owned enough Porsches I am not sure I want another.
I have also been on to Audi Customer services who will make a goodwill gesture, whether it will be enough to put an Audi smile back on my face I doubt it


----------



## Wallsendmag

mikef4uk said:


> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> did your DSG actually break down or did you drive it to the dealers?
> 
> I did not let them have the car until the part arrives. mine was driveable... annoying at low speed... but i put up with it for months before even going to the dealer so why not put up with it for another month until the mechatronic arrives.
> 
> i've seen a fair share of mechatronics going off... the symptoms do not get worse.. it just stays like that... so there's no real risk in running the car for another month IMO...
> 
> 
> 
> I had the car serviced and diagnosed ( mechatronic unit) I then had the car back until the part came in, I booked the car in whilst I was on holiday for less inconvenience to me, the 'new' mechatronic unit was faulty and I am struggling to get an answer now as to when or if I will ever get MY car back again, to say I am pissed off with Audi would be an understatement, I am on the verge of solicitors and rejecting the car under 'not fit for purpose etc'
> 
> I'm quite realistic in not being surprised that a high tech car develops a fault, what is annoying me is the time scale in fixing it, it HAS spoiled the ownership experience, the TTS was a short term thing as the amount I now earn means there was an R8 on the horizon, Audi have now blown that plan and I don't know where I will go next, I have owned enough Porsches I am not sure I want another.
> I have also been on to Audi Customer services who will make a goodwill gesture, whether it will be enough to put an Audi smile back on my face I doubt it
Click to expand...

Why not just part ex it now and ask for a contribution from Audi UK


----------



## mikef4uk

wallsendmag said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> did your DSG actually break down or did you drive it to the dealers?
> 
> I did not let them have the car until the part arrives. mine was driveable... annoying at low speed... but i put up with it for months before even going to the dealer so why not put up with it for another month until the mechatronic arrives.
> 
> i've seen a fair share of mechatronics going off... the symptoms do not get worse.. it just stays like that... so there's no real risk in running the car for another month IMO...
> 
> 
> 
> I had the car serviced and diagnosed ( mechatronic unit) I then had the car back until the part came in, I booked the car in whilst I was on holiday for less inconvenience to me, the 'new' mechatronic unit was faulty and I am struggling to get an answer now as to when or if I will ever get MY car back again, to say I am pissed off with Audi would be an understatement, I am on the verge of solicitors and rejecting the car under 'not fit for purpose etc'
> 
> I'm quite realistic in not being surprised that a high tech car develops a fault, what is annoying me is the time scale in fixing it, it HAS spoiled the ownership experience, the TTS was a short term thing as the amount I now earn means there was an R8 on the horizon, Audi have now blown that plan and I don't know where I will go next, I have owned enough Porsches I am not sure I want another.
> I have also been on to Audi Customer services who will make a goodwill gesture, whether it will be enough to put an Audi smile back on my face I doubt it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not just part ex it now and ask for a contribution from Audi UK
Click to expand...

At this moment in time and if I was in a position to change my car Audi would not be at the top of my list, or even on it at all at the moment, their aftercare service is absolute rubbish and totally unaceptable, Audi seem ok providing nothing goes wrong


----------



## Wallsendmag

Yes and thats the great bargaining chip, have you not asked Audi UK for a car ? i hear there is a new model out.


----------



## hanzo

So I have an appointment with the stealership on Monday!!!! hopefully they will fix my kangooring effect ... my mechanic told me its most probably the mechatronic... lets hope it gets fixed from the first try !!!

Will update once i get the car back!


----------



## mikef4uk

wallsendmag said:


> Yes and thats the great bargaining chip, have you not asked Audi UK for a car ? i hear there is a new model out.


At least they did'nt stick me in an Astra! I have an 09 A4 3.0TDI, a quick thing actually, but not what I bought, would have bought, will buy next, it's just a rep mobile in my eye's..... now, one way to keep aggrieved owners happy would be to loan them the next model up  along the lines of 'Were sorry sir your car is still not fixed, however to repace your TTS we would have loaned you a TTRS, but we have'nt got one, will an R8 do?'


----------



## hanzo

lol

ill take an R8!!! if this was the case im sure we will all find a thousand issues on our cars just to get them fixed


----------



## ptx

MINI2 said:


> DSG PROBLEM I THINK.
> 
> SOMETIMES I NOTICE, THAT AFTER PLAYING WITH THE PADDLES OR HAVIN A GOOD KICK DOWN AND BLAST OF FUN. WHEN I COME TO A STAND STILL AT JUST SAY LIGHTS, WHEN THE LIGHTS TURN GREEN AND IM ABOUT TO SET OFF AGAIN, THE CAR STARTS GOING BUT THEN IT JERKS, LIKE IT COMING OUT OF GEAR AND GOING INTO NEUTRAL (LIKE IF IM STALLING BUT MANAGE TO GET THE BITING POINT AGAIN)
> THIS SOMETIMES EVENS HAPPENS EVEN IF I HAVENT BEEN PLAYING WITH THE GEARS BUT IT HAPPENS NOW AND AGAIN, AND I DONT WANNA BRING THE CAR TO AUDI AND THEY THINK IMD REAMING..
> 
> IS THERE SOEMTHING WRONG WITH THE GEAR BOX/CLUTCHES


I have the same problem and I thought it was related with the left rubber where the engine is connected, it seems to me that it is to much gap for the engine to move.

But after reading this about the DSG, I do not know.

When I drive, specially when I go in reverse gear, the car starts kangaroing.
When the car is used a long time, it gets worst, for example after a long trip, when maneuvering inside the garage.

I went to an official audi service and they said everything is normal, but I continue to doubt about this.

I am think in going to the service again.
Do you have any additional advices to address the problem to the mechanic the best way?

Thank you


----------



## Black Knight

ptx, you most probably have mechatronic issues as well. try and bring the car into the dealer after a long drive when you think the symptoms are at its worst and insist that a mechanic comes out and tries to park and maneuvre the car around and then laugh at him as the car kangaroos around and tell him he either doesnt know how to drive or the car has a fault - which is it?


----------



## mikef4uk

Black Knight said:


> ptx, you most probably have mechatronic issues as well. try and bring the car into the dealer after a long drive when you think the symptoms are at its worst and insist that a mechanic comes out and tries to park and maneuvre the car around and then laugh at him as the car kangaroos around and tell him he either doesnt know how to drive or the car has a fault - which is it?


My car had these symptoms as well, I also asked the mechanic to drive it, mine was worse if I applied any steering input like when trying to reverse into a parking space along a road. The whole appeal of this car was the DSG yet it was also my prime concern at buying the car and the reason I would never 'chip' either the box or engine with this car, if I had bought a manual version I would have chipped the engine asap................

I am still without my car and have no idea if I will ever see it again, Audi communications are very poor indeed as they were when I had an A3 in 2003 that would stop for no reason, they had that car for over 4 weeks as well, why I never gave up on them at that time I don't know, to say they have exasperated me would be an understatement, my son gets far better after sales with his Fiat Punto.


----------



## mikef4uk

i now have a date for the arrival of the new mechatronic unit.......................11th August, i'm speechless


----------



## zorpas

OMG man, how are they going to send it, on a horseback ?


----------



## mikef4uk

5 weeks today and counting.

Thread 'bumped' to top for Roger


----------



## fatboab

I too have become a member of the 'DSG Problem Club'! 

Usual symtoms - when engine/gearbox fully warmed up the car kangaroo's  like it is driven by a learner when trying to park or moving very slowly in a traffic jam.

First visit to the dealer and they said they could not find anything wrong with it.

The second time I was a bit more clued up on the problem [smiley=book2.gif] and made sure the engine/gearbox was fully warmed up when I arrived at the dealers, left the engine running and nipped into the service reception and got the senior mechanic fella out pronto. Gave him a good demonstration and tested his neck muscles  . He asked if I had any idea what the problem might be and I replied 'the Mechatronic Control Module'. He replied that they would have to have the car in for a couple of days to make sure that it was the Mechatronic as due to the cost there is a procedure they have to go through before Audi allow them to change it.

The car was duly booked in and after the 2 days they diagnosed that the Mechatronic unit was faulty and a new one would be requested under warranty (fortunately!!) 

We had to wait about a month for the part to come in though but got it fitted today and so far so good - no more kangarooing! 

Couple of things though: 
1) I wonder what the outcome would have been if I had replied to the senior mechanic that I did not know what was causing it, would I have been fobbed off?

2)The car is now 2 years 3 months old and this fairly major expensive part has failed. It concerns me about keeping this car beyond 3 years old when the warranty period expires. What if I keep it till it's say 4 years old and the Mechatronic Control Module fails again - I will be looking at a bill of (at todays costs) of £1,000.00 plus 2 days fitting plus 2 days diagnosis - very worrying to say the least!


----------



## mikef4uk

theres a 'watchdog' link somewhere in the previous threads, if everyone replied to that maybe Audi/VW would be forced into some kind of 'lifetime warranty?' it's only fair because it WILL fail again according to what I have read


----------



## markrbooth

I've not been on the forum for a while and only just noticed this huge DSG thread. Takes me back to a discussion we had on here (sorry, can't remember the thread) when I bought my 3.2TT when the MKII launched. I was all up for getting a DSG and loved it but when ithe time came to make the purchase, and the missus went out on a test drive*, she had the dreaded roundabout missing acceleration and almost caused an accident. She told the salesman it was downright dangerous and insisted we had a predictable gearbox so we took the manual. I was gutted I didn't get my toy but the 3 year warranty is almost up now so a silver lining I guess.

* She's a bit feisty behind the wheel!


----------



## hanzo

second time i've been to the dealer... still havent found the reason for the kangarooing..... even thou i told them it is the mechatronic... still waiting to find out... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mikef4uk

Got my car back today, initialy it feels the same as before except no more skippy imatations, however, 5 weeks and 5 days wait for a job that took around 1/2 day is far too long


----------



## zorpas

mikef4uk said:


> Got my car back today, initialy it feels the same as before except no more skippy imatations, however, 5 weeks and 5 days wait for a job that took around 1/2 day is far too long


congrats for getting the car back man, its been a long time 
So, was it woth the wait ?


----------



## mikef4uk

zorpas said:


> mikef4uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my car back today, initialy it feels the same as before except no more skippy imatations, however, 5 weeks and 5 days wait for a job that took around 1/2 day is far too long
> 
> 
> 
> congrats for getting the car back man, its been a long time
> So, was it woth the wait ?
Click to expand...

mmmmmmmmm, yes I guess it was  I was driving home from work this morning and the car is definitely smoother on all gear changes whether up or down the box, more so with down the box changes in auto, don't miss understand me, the car changed nicely before except the 3 to 2 in auto when it would necessitate a reduction in braking power sometimes, I don't think it does that now, It's smoother but only to the extent I would notice, I doubt my wife will tell :roll:

I still have quite a passion for this car after 9 months of ownership, it seems to put a smile on my face every time I get in it, despite Audi's 5 week attempt at pissing me off, i'm waiting customer services now and depending on their 'good will' gesture will depend on whether my next car is aTTRS/R8 or a Cayman/911..........the balls in their court so to speak.


----------



## Hadaak

Hi Guys,

Got my New TT on three week ago and had my first delay of death of the DSG !!!!
was getting into a highway at 50 km and downshifted with paddle to get some power and there I was in the middle of the road with frozen car for a few seconds running like on neutral speed. i was so surprised, even though I have aleady read all this topic before ordering the car, that I tried to change to sport mode  
I tried the same thing two or three time and noticed that this happens when running at low speed !!!!!
I'm starting to hate those paddles. I had a VW DSG for 4 years without paddles and never had this problem even when using the manuel mode.


----------



## zorpas

Hello mate, congrats for your new car, I am sure u will get used to the DSG difficulties like the rest of us  
What I do, I followed someones advise, and whenever I downshift i keep my foot pressed on the gas pedal.
This way the car doesnt freeze.

Ok I know it doesnt work on roundabouts or junctions, but still its a good tip


----------



## Hadaak

I've had a VW DSG without paddles for 4 years and never had this issue. what i know now is never use the paddles in case of emergency, just go for S mode 

Isn't it contraversal to apply the accelerator before downshifting !!! the box is supposed to prepare the next gear ( 4 to 5) when you apply and there you're telling it to go down to 3 !!! wouldn't that damage the box somehow on the long run ????

Anybody have official guide on how tu use those paddles or the S mode or manual mode. I mean apply the gas before-after changing modes or fiddling with the paddles ?????

I'm removing the paddles and getting a refund or an exchange for a multifunction steering wheel :lol:


----------



## zorpas

Actually the box preselects 2 gears. Lets say you are on 4th, then 3rd and 5th are preselected.

So, if its not right to keep the foot on the gas on downshifting, same way goes for upshifting, right ? i mean why dont u depress the gas pedal when u upshift ? (like u do on a manual )

The fact is that whenever you try to accelarate and you downshift to get the right RPM while depressing the gas pedal, the car freezes. do this with your pedal pressed and its perfect change.


----------



## Hadaak

OK. I'll try that.
My mileage is 4000 km, three weeks only  
i wouldn't like to start worrying about mechatronic failures :twisted:

Another thing I noticed (by the way I still have the VW car with DSg) is that on standstill in traffic lights the car does barely move when I release the brakes. I really have to press the gas a bit harder to make it go, not like the Golf which starts running as soon as I release the brakes !!! any comparison ! is it normal ????


----------



## ScoobyTT

Hi folks,
I'm looking at getting a second-hand TT from an Audi dealer. I took it for a drive and am not convinced the DSG is right having read this thread. I watched a good review of the TT DSG on YouTube (it was from Fifth Gear) where the changes seem pretty instant.

I noticed the following in the car I drove: Accelerating from stationary, the gearbox would take about a second to change from 1st to 2nd after pressing the shifter and the engine would keep increasing in speed during this time. When slowing down, the car would kangaroo when shifting down into 2nd and then into 1st. The only time it was smooth was if you let the car change down itself whilst braking. In general driving I found I had to change gear pre-emptively, accounting for the brief delays so it would change when I wanted it to.

The dealer's saying it's fine, checked by mechanics on arrival etc. but it doesn't seem right to me. He even tried to say that in urban driving the DSG can get confused but this ignored the fact that my 1st-2nd delay was not in crawling traffic! What do you reckon? Is this how DSG is or should I be pushing for it to be sorted out/replaced? They're super-tight and generally unwilling to budge on anything. :x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is there some new gearbox out for the MkII ? I've never heard of a MkII with this DSG box?


----------



## mikef4uk

DSG/S Tronic...............same thing


----------



## Senator

wallsendmag said:


> Is there some new gearbox out for the MkII ? I've never heard of a MkII with this DSG box?


In the finest traditions of Audi........... TT's are always gets the superceded technology
Imitation R tronic in the form of S Tronic
RNS-E pretending to be MMI.
Bose in lieu of B&O
The list goes on......

How I wish we could have the great R Tronic box. :roll:


----------



## Hadaak

zorpas said:


> Hello mate, congrats for your new car, I am sure u will get used to the DSG difficulties like the rest of us
> What I do, I followed someones advise, and whenever I downshift i keep my foot pressed on the gas pedal.
> This way the car doesnt freeze.
> 
> Ok I know it doesnt work on roundabouts or junctions, but still its a good tip


Hi Zorpas,

I followed your advice and tested this morning and it does work ! the box changes gears quickly.
However this doesn't work when going uphill at 30 km !!!! the car seems to lose power for a few seconds !!


----------



## mikef4uk

zorpas said:


> Actually the box preselects 2 gears. Lets say you are on 4th, then 3rd and 5th are preselected.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Are you sure of that? it would still need to disengage either 3rd or 5th before swapping the clutches over, I think engaging two gears at the same time on the same shaft would end in big tears [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hadaak

here is what knowledge base says about S-Tronic:

The twin-clutch is essentially two gearboxes with a pair of clutches between them, one for odd gears, one for even gears. When the driver starts out, transmission #1 is in first gear and transmission #2 is in second. The clutch engages and the car starts out in first. When it's time to change gears, the transmission uses the clutches to swap transmissions. The #1 transmission immediately shifts to third gear. At the next change the transmission swaps transmissions again, and #2 shifts to fourth. The twin-clutch transmission's computerized controller calculates the next likely gearchange and shifts the "idle" transmission into that gear.

which means that the upper gear is always engaged and when you downshift you get the delay of death :-|

applying the gas pedal a bit before downshifting does cancel the delay of death but I'm not sure that's not harmful for the box in the long run since when you apply the pedal the box gets ready to upshift rather than to downshift !!! but don't apply the gas peadl like crasy :mrgreen:

Question is : in 6th gear there is no upper gear available, then why this delay of death if the 5th gear is ready :!: :!:
now I'm not sure if I had this delay from 5th to 4the or from 6th to 5th !!! from 5 to 4 would be understandable as the box has to calculate and choose between two gears.


----------



## zorpas

So the box preselects the previous and next gears of what you are currently using

maybe this explains the freeze when u downshift 2 gears instantly.


----------



## Wallsendmag

R Tronic is a sequential box and vastly different.


----------



## ScoobyTT

ScoobyTT said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm looking at getting a second-hand TT from an Audi dealer.
> I noticed the following in the car I drove: Accelerating from stationary, the gearbox would take about a second to change from 1st to 2nd after pressing the shifter and the engine would keep increasing in speed during this time. ...


 :? Wow, not a single response. Never mind. I've since driven an identical TT with DSG and found the behaviour to be vastly different and more what I'd expect - near instant shifts as advertised. It seems the car on sale in is need of fixing!


----------



## mikef4uk

zorpas said:


> So the box preselects the previous and next gears of what you are currently using
> 
> maybe this explains the freeze when u downshift 2 gears instantly.


The gearbox ecu predicts which gear you will need next, if you accelerate in 3rd the box will select 4th, but if you lift off the accelerater and start to slow down the box will come out of 4th and engage 2nd, to be at 'one' with DSG you need to thnk what the box is trying to do and work with it.


----------



## Senator

wallsendmag said:


> R Tronic is a sequential box and vastly different.


Really? ....and not an overly good one at that.
Was meant tongue in cheek  :roll:


----------



## bunnywarren80

Just got an 08 3.2 dsg roadster. After reading all the posts on DSG issues I am not sure if the car has an issue or not.

Issues I seem to think are when in slow traffic the car does not like 1st gear. When slowing down or moving off slowly it seems to want to cut out or stops soemtime like the clutch was to quick and jerks. Is this mormal or should it be smooth?

Had the normal put foot down and no speed until after 2 secs..and then wizz bung it goes as well.

Any advise would be useful and sorry to ask again!


----------



## KevtoTTy

bunnywarren80 said:


> Just got an 08 3.2 dsg roadster. After reading all the posts on DSG issues I am not sure if the car has an issue or not.
> 
> Issues I seem to think are when in slow traffic the car does not like 1st gear. When slowing down or moving off slowly it seems to want to cut out or stops soemtime like the clutch was to quick and jerks. Is this mormal or should it be smooth?
> 
> Had the normal put foot down and no speed until after 2 secs..and then wizz bung it goes as well.
> 
> Any advise would be useful and sorry to ask again!


Does sound a little like the mechatronic unit  mine very rarely was like this for nearly 6 years...until it failed  New unit seems to have its own, unique personality which I am still getting used to :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk

bunnywarren80 said:


> Just got an 08 3.2 dsg roadster. After reading all the posts on DSG issues I am not sure if the car has an issue or not.
> 
> Issues I seem to think are when in slow traffic the car does not like 1st gear. When slowing down or moving off slowly it seems to want to cut out or stops soemtime like the clutch was to quick and jerks. Is this mormal or should it be smooth?
> 
> Had the normal put foot down and no speed until after 2 secs..and then wizz bung it goes as well.
> 
> Any advise would be useful and sorry to ask again!


My DSG issues were only with stop start/parking type manouvers, mine would 'kangeroo' much like a learner driver!

DSG in D does select 2nd very soon after initial take off, in manual it will also change down to 1st before it would do in D mode, stop start traffic is the only time I tend to use mine in D.

DSG should be smooth, no jerking at all.

I have said before, you need to try and understand what the DSG is trying to do and work with it, coming to a standstill in D will have the transmission shifting down to 2nd (it doesn't engage 1st unill stopped) flooring it just before stopping will have the car hesitating as it changes to 1st before taking off, using M and changing down avoids this.

You can also' paddle ' the car into 1st when coming to a stop in D mode, this also avoids the hesitancy

If it was a manual car you would'nt floor it in 2nd then change to 1st would you?


----------



## zorpas

Guys Im going for a gearbox change 

mainly due to the clunk noise whenever the box shifts to 3rd gear.

Dealere said it cannot be fixed, so a gearbox change is on the horizon.

awaiting the final reply from Germany, will post the outcome


----------



## mikef4uk

zorpas said:


> Guys Im going for a gearbox change
> 
> mainly due to the clunk noise whenever the box shifts to 3rd gear.
> 
> Dealere said it cannot be fixed, so a gearbox change is on the horizon.
> 
> awaiting the final reply from Germany, will post the outcome


WOW! how loud is the 'clunk'? mine makes a 'click' but I can only here it with the window down and when there is no traffic about, mine 'clicks' on every gear change...........but quietly.

It really is a shame that these DSG boxes are more troublesome than the manual, the DSG is a cracking box. I was watching an 'old' Fifth Gear the other night and Jason Plato was driving a Golf GTI with DSG, he said the DSG was the biggest breakthrough in gearboxes for a long time,


----------



## Wallsendmag

Its a complete waste of time, has no place in a sporty car and is for old women doing a shopping run.


----------



## Senator

wallsendmag said:


> Its a complete waste of time, has no place in a sporty car and is for old women doing a shopping run.


How do you spell troglodyte?


----------



## zorpas

mikef4uk said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys Im going for a gearbox change
> 
> mainly due to the clunk noise whenever the box shifts to 3rd gear.
> 
> Dealere said it cannot be fixed, so a gearbox change is on the horizon.
> 
> awaiting the final reply from Germany, will post the outcome
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! how loud is the 'clunk'? mine makes a 'click' but I can only here it with the window down and when there is no traffic about, mine 'clicks' on every gear change...........but quietly.
> 
> It really is a shame that these DSG boxes are more troublesome than the manual, the DSG is a cracking box. I was watching an 'old' Fifth Gear the other night and Jason Plato was driving a Golf GTI with DSG, he said the DSG was the biggest breakthrough in gearboxes for a long time,
Click to expand...

Its not that loud, but loud enough so I can hear it all the time and get pissed.
also my wife started to notice it all the time lately since it happens on the 3rd gear that means it happens ALL the time in city driving :wink:

I wouldnt care if it was on 6th as most probably wouldnt be able to hear it on that speed

Still, even if a gearbox change will happen, the DSG is DSG, and thats super


----------



## mikef4uk

wallsendmag said:


> Its a complete waste of time, has no place in a sporty car and is for old women doing a shopping run.


When was the last time you saw an F1 driver depressing a clutch and stirring a gearbox around with a stick?


----------



## chimp

WOW! how loud is the 'clunk'? mine makes a 'click' but I can only here it with the window down and when there is no traffic about, mine 'clicks' on every gear change...........but quietly.Thats proabably the exhaust flap clicking mines quite loud when theres no traffic around and the windows open.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Has nobody looked at the car spec in my sig :roll: you lot are far too serious


----------



## zorpas

wallsendmag said:


> Has nobody looked at the car spec in my sig :roll: you lot are far too serious


I did notice it thats why I didnt comment


----------



## wozzie

Has anybody got any advice on the DSG problem? Mine has it but everything I try with the dealer seems to end up with them saying everything is normal even though it clearly isn't :evil: 
The master techincian keeps trying to tell me the mechatronic unit is not showing any faults but i've already told him it doesn't.

Just looking for a bit of advice on what to say to get them to change my mechatronic unit?


----------



## mikef4uk

wozzie said:


> Has anybody got any advice on the DSG problem? Mine has it but everything I try with the dealer seems to end up with them saying everything is normal even though it clearly isn't :evil:
> The master techincian keeps trying to tell me the mechatronic unit is not showing any faults but i've already told him it doesn't.
> 
> Just looking for a bit of advice on what to say to get them to change my mechatronic unit?


1) Just give up and ring Audi customer services, who may tell you to do (2) 
2) take the car to another dealer
3) Get the service manager out (I take it the car kangeroo's when trying to take off?) ask him to try and park the car, see how he gets on with it.

The new Mechatronic unit is better programmed than the early one's, it seems to give more real world (higher rpm) gear changes for the same amount of throttle, it's still smoother on downchanges in Manual though


----------



## madforiTT

I would be tempted to try a different dealer..... Southampton Audi have been pretty good with mine. It suffered from most of th issues that have been described on here, some of the worse ones were intermittent though.

The first thing they tried was some sort of 'adjustment'..... It initially felt better after this but then the problems started to come back again after a week or so. They then had thier 'transmission expert' look at it and have now decided to replace the mechatronic unit along with some temperature sensor it needs.

Only problem is that the car has been with them for a week already and the unit is not expected fopr at least another week because its on manual order or something :x


----------



## powerplay

I'd definately take it to another dealer.

I took my car in to Eastbourne Audi and demo'd the problem to a specialist technician; we never even made it out of the parking lot before he acknowledged the problem. Booked car in the following week, they immediately diagnosed it as requiring a mechatronic replacement, part was ordered and, as it happens, will be fitted next week.


----------



## jakeman

My TT went into Swindon Audi yesterday for a diagnostic check of the malfunctioning S'tronic. During the test drive with the tech in the morning he was able to reproduce the faults i complained of. 
Got a call late in the afternoon come and pick the car up two faults were found mechatronic unit faulty Audi have agreed to replace it and a hydraulic fault in i think he said the clutch actuation pressure system.

Car booked in for the 28th Sept dealer could not have been more helpful and technician obviously knows his stuff lets hope the problems go away after the rectification work on the 28th/29th.

J


----------



## hanzo

Ok... bad news... i just got my car back with the new Mechatronic... BUT I STILL HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM!!!!

when accelerating from 3rd to 4th gear at a steady speed... i get a lag of power and then a jerk... i hate the feeling!

what could it be?!?!

HELP!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## zorpas

hanzo said:


> Ok... bad news... i just got my car back with the new Mechatronic... BUT I STILL HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM!!!!
> 
> when accelerating from 3rd to 4th gear at a steady speed... i get a lag of power and then a jerk... i hate the feeling!
> 
> what could it be?!?!
> 
> HELP!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


did u tell the dealer that the problem is still there ?
did u change the mechatronic only for this reason ?


----------



## hanzo

Yes I told the stealer that the problem is still there... im going back in a few days

and yes they changed my mechatronic just for this specific reason!

i just want to know from anyone on here what could possibly still be causing this


----------



## zorpas

hanzo said:


> Yes I told the stealer that the problem is still there... im going back in a few days
> 
> and yes they changed my mechatronic just for this specific reason!
> 
> i just want to know from anyone on here what could possibly still be causing this


my friend, my advise is if you are still under guarantee, and since the problem is not fixed with the mech unit replacement, go back and request a gearbox change.

you paid a hell of a lot of money for this premium car for not being able to accelerate normally.

Gearbox change now


----------



## wozzie

My dealer still trying to avoid replacing mechatronic instead they have just applied a software update to the dsg unit (mentioned service dep when booking in for oil change) has anyone had this done and does it actually make any difference??


----------



## BigBoo

I had my mechatronic unit replaced under warranty on Tuesday and the bloody thing's worst now! :x

Granted it's sorted out the original problem (occassional slight kangarooing) but I have two 'new' problems now that I never had before! :x

In reverse, there is now a good 1 or 2 second delay before any movement at all! and manual gearchanges are slower and slightly 'clunky' - and guess what... the car's out of warranty now! :x mind you, I'll be expecting the previous claim to continue until this is resolved.


----------



## Sticks

I've just read through this thread but not found anyone with an issue like mine.

For a while it's made a noise, heard from inside and out, which seems to be coming from the 'box area at the back of the engine bay. It's become more noticeable now and sounds like a had-it clutch bearing (having had one previously). Put it in Reverse or Drive and the noise stops, but in Park it's constant, whether the car is warm or cold.

It drives ok. Not as bad as many, bit of a clunk when first selecting D, hard to pul away smoothly and some rough changes, particularly in Sport, but nothing more than a bit irritating. It's the noise which concerns me.

I guess I'll have to take it back to the dealer, which is a fair distance, but before I do I'd appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## hanzo

BigBoo said:


> I had my mechatronic unit replaced under warranty on Tuesday and the bloody thing's worst now! :x
> 
> Granted it's sorted out the original problem (occassional slight kangarooing) but I have two 'new' problems now that I never had before! :x
> 
> In reverse, there is now a good 1 or 2 second delay before any movement at all! and manual gearchanges are slower and slightly 'clunky' - and guess what... the car's out of warranty now! :x mind you, I'll be expecting the previous claim to continue until this is resolved.


same problem, i changed the mechatronic, but now cause the problems are still there Im getting the new gearbox


----------



## ovytt

My stronic gearbox had a problem. When i was in the first gear and the car start moving it had a sort a delay like the engine was going to die. I had my mechatronic changed on warranty and the problems were resolved. now i have a smooth launch.  thank you all for sharing your problems on this topic


----------



## hanzo

your welcome!

i got my new gearbox  however the gear changes are not smooth... well 90% of the time it is smooth but there still times when you feel the gear changing... i like the feeling makes it feel more sporty, just wondering anyone else have that???


----------



## ovytt

The problem appeared again after 3 weeks :x i will go for a gearbox change


----------



## Hadaak

I did post this in another thread. I thought it would be helpfull to repeat it here:

I've had a DSG for 5 years on a GOLF MKV TDI 140HP. I've never had any issues.

Questions: 
Can we start a poll on which type of engine is having Stronic/DSG issues?

I think the survey should be:

Type of engine: TT TDI - TT TFSI - TTS - 3.2
Type of driving : D (cool) - M (!!!) - S (GhostRider ) or Cool - sporty - Crazy

I have a 2L TFSI. 9 months now and no issues. 
I do have the few seconds lag issue if I use the paddles to downgear.
The solution posted by a memmebr is to accelerate a bit before using the paddle. works all the time.
I think if you accelerate the box gets ready for both shifts down or up and reacts accordingly.


----------



## rsrtampa

Im having a very similar issue. When Im pulling off from a stop the car jerks very hard between 2, 3 and 4th gear. I guess the term is kangarooing and that is very much what it feels like. Its much worse when its cold and when I step on the throttle a little hard. The dealer has made every excuse in the book and refuses to acknowledge that there is a problem. The car only has 14k and its frustrating as hell. :x

Im going to take the car to a different dealer and see if I can get this resolved. At least I know now Im not the only one and can tell them to replace the mechatronic.


----------



## hanzo

Yes that definetly sounds like a DSG problem! rsrtampa

Even though i had my mechatronic and gearbox changed it still has some occasional jerking... i guess its also to do with the turbo playing such a big role in the cars power... since i have tuned the car upto 290hp its much smoother...

But your dealer needs to change it on warranty, it wont cost him a thing!??!!! so i dont know why he isnt... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## rsrtampa

After seeing that Im not alone with this issue I videoed the tach and you could actually see the gears go from 2nd to 4th with barely a blip from 3rd. I told the dealer I thought it was a mechatronic issue and showed him the video, he seemed to change his tune suddenly. Then he said that Audi had a 100% customer satisfaction with the mechatronic issue and they would replace it. Well, they did and for a couple weeks the car was soooo smooth and I was soooo happy but now its back to the same jerking and Im about to lose my mind!

I want to get rid of it honestly but the only car I want is a TT. Im afraid of getting a new one and facing the same issue?!? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## steeve

These are an interesting 18 pages.
Makes me a little happier about not being able to afford S Tronic (DSG) and having a manual. Which I must say is very slick.

I'm sure many, many others have had a trouble free experience.


----------



## thumbz

Just bout a 07 2.0 TT with 10k miles. At first i thought the kangarooing is a normal thing. Then a friend who sat in the car said something is wrong with my gearbox. So i check the internet and definitely my car has all the mechatronic failing symptoms. Went back to the dealer and he told me to send it to Audi for a check up and show him the diagnose report. Been 3 days and still no call from Audi. Hopefully my dealer is gonna change my mechatronic unit. Im afraid the dealer is gonna try to save cost and put in a China made mechatronic. The Audi guy gave me a heads up on that. :?


----------



## GE90

Hi all

First I must admit to only having a VW Golf! I have an R32 DSG, and would appreciate the assitance of the knowlegable members on here please!

How smooth should the DSG downchanges be in Drive? My upshifts are really smooth, but with say 3 - 2 downshifts I seem to get quite a bit of engine braking, like it isn't rev matching very well...... The Mech unit was replaced by the VW dealer before I bought the car, as it was jerky in reverse.

Local VW dealer spent 20 secs in the car and thought it was normal, so just thought I would check with you guys.

So, upchanges fine, downchanges just not smooth - is this normal?

Thanks very much indeed, GE90


----------



## powerplay

Hard to tell if yours is different without actually experiencing first hand, however I would say in mine, under normal driving in D, changes either up or down are pretty inconspicuous. Sometimes dropping down the box can be slightly less smooth than going up if you just take your foot off and let it do its thing - but then only a very slight lurch, nothing major and something I've always accepted.


----------



## GE90

powerplay said:


> Hard to tell if yours is different without actually experiencing first hand, however I would say in mine, under normal driving in D, changes either up or down are pretty inconspicuous. Sometimes dropping down the box can be slightly less smooth than going up if you just take your foot off and let it do its thing - but then only a very slight lurch, nothing major and something I've always accepted.


Thanks very much for your reply powerplay. I know, it is hard to comment without comparing... it is worse when my foot is off of the accelerator or when braking gently. Don't feel it at all when braking hard. Both local dealers have no time for DSG concerns it seems, I get the impression that they are fed up with people worrying unnecessarily!

Any more thoughts welcome.....


----------



## maxamus007

GE90 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell if yours is different without actually experiencing first hand, however I would say in mine, under normal driving in D, changes either up or down are pretty inconspicuous. Sometimes dropping down the box can be slightly less smooth than going up if you just take your foot off and let it do its thing - but then only a very slight lurch, nothing major and something I've always accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for your reply powerplay. I know, it is hard to comment without comparing... it is worse when my foot is off of the accelerator or when braking gently. Don't feel it at all when braking hard. Both local dealers have no time for DSG concerns it seems, I get the impression that they are fed up with people worrying unnecessarily!
> 
> Any more thoughts welcome.....
Click to expand...

Ask your local Audi to check your Mechatronic unit. Just say its playing up. If the downshifts are very noticeable like you say then there _may_ be a problem.


----------



## GE90

OK, thanks guys for your input. I'm going to try another DSG car and see how that it. The Mechatronics has just been replaced!

Cheers!


----------



## JoePrince

MINI2 said:


> DSG PROBLEM I THINK.
> 
> SOMETIMES I NOTICE, THAT AFTER PLAYING WITH THE PADDLES OR HAVIN A GOOD KICK DOWN AND BLAST OF FUN. WHEN I COME TO A STAND STILL AT JUST SAY LIGHTS, WHEN THE LIGHTS TURN GREEN AND IM ABOUT TO SET OFF AGAIN, THE CAR STARTS GOING BUT THEN IT JERKS, LIKE IT COMING OUT OF GEAR AND GOING INTO NEUTRAL (LIKE IF IM STALLING BUT MANAGE TO GET THE BITING POINT AGAIN)
> THIS SOMETIMES EVENS HAPPENS EVEN IF I HAVENT BEEN PLAYING WITH THE GEARS BUT IT HAPPENS NOW AND AGAIN, AND I DONT WANNA BRING THE CAR TO AUDI AND THEY THINK IMD REAMING..
> 
> IS THERE SOEMTHING WRONG WITH THE GEAR BOX/CLUTCHES


Is this problem resolved with 2008 facelift? I'm considering a performance coupe purchase and shortlist us the 2008 Audi TTS and BMW 335i Coupe. Any feedback us welcome.....


----------



## jonnieboy

My Mk2 TTS - 2008 (Jun 08) has been diagnosed by my local main dealer as needing a new Mechatronic unit. 7 weeks out of warranty with 28,500 miles on the odometer. £2350.

Waiting on the dealer to see if Audi UK will agree a "goodwill" contribution.

So I'd have to say... no, the later models are not immune.


----------



## TootRS

jonnieboy said:


> My Mk2 TTS - 2008 (Jun 08) has been diagnosed by my local main dealer as needing a new Mechatronic unit. 7 weeks out of warranty with 28,500 miles on the odometer. £2350.
> 
> Waiting on the dealer to see if Audi UK will agree a "goodwill" contribution.
> 
> So I'd have to say... no, the later models are not immune.


Please let us know how you get on with this? Is your car fully stock? £2350


----------



## wja96

jonnieboy said:


> My Mk2 TTS - 2008 (Jun 08) has been diagnosed by my local main dealer as needing a new Mechatronic unit. 7 weeks out of warranty with 28,500 miles on the odometer. £2350.
> 
> Waiting on the dealer to see if Audi UK will agree a "goodwill" contribution.
> 
> So I'd have to say... no, the later models are not immune.


I'd be extremely surprised if you paid anything. Although the Audi warranty is 3 years your consumer rights extend almost forever (certainly to 6 years for durable consumer goods) so if you went small claims to recover your costs you would have a strong case.

I have known dozens of people (nearly into the hundreds now) with DSG/S-tronic issues across Audi, VW, SEAT and Skoda brands and VAG have always authorised repairs, even on cars up to 5 years old.


----------



## jonnieboy

wja96 said:


> jonnieboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mk2 TTS - 2008 (Jun 08) has been diagnosed by my local main dealer as needing a new Mechatronic unit. 7 weeks out of warranty with 28,500 miles on the odometer. £2350.
> 
> Waiting on the dealer to see if Audi UK will agree a "goodwill" contribution.
> 
> So I'd have to say... no, the later models are not immune.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be extremely surprised if you paid anything. Although the Audi warranty is 3 years your consumer rights extend almost forever (certainly to 6 years for durable consumer goods) so if you went small claims to recover your costs you would have a strong case.
> 
> I have known dozens of people (nearly into the hundreds now) with DSG/S-tronic issues across Audi, VW, SEAT and Skoda brands and VAG have always authorised repairs, even on cars up to 5 years old.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm..... I bought the car in a private sale though. That may make a difference?


----------



## Graham Grant

I understand from a friend, who lives in North America, that VAG have been getting a lot of bad press about faults with their DSG/Stronic boxes. He has informed me that in North America VAG now give a 100k mile warranty on this system.
If this information is correct, why are customers here in the UK with DSG problems not getting the same deal as in the States. :?


----------



## V6RUL

Graham Grant said:


> I understand from a friend, who lives in North America, that VAG have been getting a lot of bad press about faults with their DSG/Stronic boxes. He has informed me that in North America VAG now give a 100k mile warranty on this system.
> If this information is correct, why are customers here in the UK with DSG problems not getting the same deal as in the States. :?


You are correct and i think there is a 10 year warranty on the boxes.
Not sure why VAG are not covering boxes in Europe but the States seem to have more power over manufacturers.
Its a great box..just wish it was more reliable.
Steve


----------



## Graham Grant

V6RUL said:


> Graham Grant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand from a friend, who lives in North America, that VAG have been getting a lot of bad press about faults with their DSG/Stronic boxes. He has informed me that in North America VAG now give a 100k mile warranty on this system.
> If this information is correct, why are customers here in the UK with DSG problems not getting the same deal as in the States. :?
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct and i think there is a 10 year warranty on the boxes.
> Not sure why VAG are not covering boxes in Europe but the States seem to have more power over manufacturers.
> Its a great box..just wish it was more reliable.
> Steve
Click to expand...

It could also be that VAG consider their customers here in the UK as MUGS, that said though, I have ordered an Stronic box in my TT, what does that say about me :?


----------



## jonnieboy

You are quite correct. VWoA are offering a 10-year 100,000 mile warranty on the drivetrain.

I believe this is because the "lemon" law in the US allowing consumers to reject vehicles. In the UK where common consumer law is used to protect vehicle purchasers, although technically the purchaser can reject the vehicle, in practice it's much more complicated to do so.

In the UK, you, me and everyone purchasing a DSG/S-tronic car from VAGUK are treated like idiots - there is a problem with the mechatronic... it's not software-related, it's mechanical... it still seems to affect cars manufactured this year... this is not some design-flaw which has been corrected in newer units. A replacement mechatronic does not give you trouble-free motoring for the remainder of the car's lifetime.

My TTS is 7 weeks out-of-warranty with less than 30,000 miles on it.

I have been offered 50% "goodwill" on the gearbox repair - leaving me with a bill of over £1100. I can tell you - there's not much goodwill in my vicinity at the moment. I'm a committed Audi owner (and now I feel like I should be committed) - I have a 2007 Q7 3.0TDi and the 2008 TTS roadster.

The 50% goodwill offer involves Audi paying 50% of the parts cost and the dealer paying 50% of the labour costs. Now the dealer doesn't know me from Adam. The car has only had one service - at a different dealer... so you could say there is little incentive for the dealer to negotiate a better offer from Audi - since it cuts into their profits (although clearly, the dealer offering 50% off a labour charge of around £90p/h.... their *actual* labour cost is probably more like £30p/h.... they're not exactly breaking their backs here). There's more to this story too - but I can't say anything about it (but believe me, I think I have reason to be disingenuous).

And that's all DSG/S-tronic owners are seen as by VAGUK - profits. After this, I have *no* idea why Audi used vehicles command such high residual value.


----------



## V6RUL

I know it's of no help with the VAG solution but ecutesting can repair your MU at a fraction of the cost but Audi should be footing the whole bill really.
Steve


----------



## jonnieboy

V6RUL said:


> I know it's of no help with the VAG solution but ecutesting can repair your MU at a fraction of the cost but Audi should be footing the whole bill really.
> Steve


See - you say that, but their website doesn't inspire confidence....

"The problem will normally be intermittent with the "PRNDS" light flashing and the gearbox going in to the neutral position. If left to cool down then the DSG gearbox will begin to work normally again. The fault will always become more permanent with time though."

This sounds like a problem suffered by early DSGs which had a malfunctioning temperature sender which caused the gearbox to "protect itself" against damage. They make no reference to the problems caused by faulty/sticking solenoids etc.

TBH - the car is so "young". I didn't really want to start using independant workshops to "fix" things - I wanted to keep the car "as new".... if that makes sense?


----------



## hooting_owl

i understand your desire to keep the car 'as new' - but do not be misled into thinking that your local audi dealer knows more about your car than an independent. time and time again the independent i use has demonstrated superior product knowledge and has more respect for my car than a main dealer. the technicians work under immense time constraints and thus will cut every corner they can. very few of them give a toss - those that do tend to set up on their own.

seven weeks out of warranty? thanks, audi. you really know how to look after a customer.

go back into the dealer and throw a fit - pointing out that s-tronic is known for this problem - and demand it is fixed for free. there is enough evidence on here to demonstrate that you are not alone.


----------



## powerplay

My 08 TTS also had a mechatronic replacement less than 6000 miles into ownership - fortunately for me the problem showed up sooner rather than later.

Agree with previous posts, throw your toys out of the pram and if you don't get anywhere take it to the motoring press, Evo, auto express etc, see if they can help put pressure on Audi to sort it out.


----------



## jonnieboy

toot3954 said:


> jonnieboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mk2 TTS - 2008 (Jun 08) has been diagnosed by my local main dealer as needing a new Mechatronic unit. 7 weeks out of warranty with 28,500 miles on the odometer. £2350.
> 
> Waiting on the dealer to see if Audi UK will agree a "goodwill" contribution.
> 
> So I'd have to say... no, the later models are not immune.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know how you get on with this? Is your car fully stock? £2350
Click to expand...

Sorry "toot" - didn't notice your post. yes, completely stock. Never had any modifications, remap etc. Always serviced my Audi main dealer. Last main-dealer visit was in June (a few weeks before warranty-end) - the dealer changed a shock absorber that was leaking oil (an MoT failure point).


----------



## jonnieboy

Happy happy Jonnie.

I sent a *very* verbose detailed e-mail to the dealer this morning outlining my disappointment.

The dealer has *really* come through.

I originally offered to pay 25% towards the cost of the gearbox repair but the dealer/Audi are now insisting that the Mechatronic will be replaced 100% free.  AND, the Mechatronic arrived this morning!!!!

Currently, the dealer is hoping to have the car ready tomorrow!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Good result.

Just shows forum advice and persistence pays off.


----------



## V6RUL

Result..out of warranty VAG car MU replaced FOC in Europe.
Sounds to good to be true.
Steve


----------



## jonnieboy

V6RUL said:


> Result..out of warranty VAG car MU replaced FOC in Europe.
> Sounds to good to be true.
> Steve


The dealership insisted that because of the age, mileage and because the warranty had only just expired that replacement was "the right thing to do".

TBH, I am astounded. And I take back all the negative thoughts I was having about Audi UK and the dealer network.


----------



## V6RUL

jonnieboy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Result..out of warranty VAG car MU replaced FOC in Europe.
> Sounds to good to be true.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> The dealership insisted that because of the age, mileage and because the warranty had only just expired that replacement was "the right thing to do".
> 
> TBH, I am astounded. And I take back all the negative thoughts I was having about Audi UK and the dealer network.
Click to expand...

I think its only cos you kicked up a fuss that youve got a result.
Unknowing peeps would have to just cough up.
Forums help spread the word.
Steve


----------



## wja96

I'm glad you got the right result in the end. I did think it was odd that they were asking you to pay for bits when no-one else had.

Ultimately the only thing that will make them sort it is if folks stop buying them.


----------



## ajayp

jonnieboy said:


> You are quite correct. VWoA are offering a 10-year 100,000 mile warranty on the drivetrain


Is this a warranty you must pay for as a owner or is the car automatically covered??


----------



## V6RUL

ajayp said:


> jonnieboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite correct. VWoA are offering a 10-year 100,000 mile warranty on the drivetrain
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a warranty you must pay for as a owner or is the car automatically covered??
Click to expand...

Warranty is included in the purchase.
Steve


----------



## ajayp

V6RUL said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnieboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite correct. VWoA are offering a 10-year 100,000 mile warranty on the drivetrain
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a warranty you must pay for as a owner or is the car automatically covered??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warranty is included in the purchase.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Only for the first year, what happens after this?

What i am trying to establish is whether the owner then has to pay for a renewal for another year/s warranty, or does Audi automatically now cover the car to 10 years/100k miles


----------



## jonnieboy

ajayp said:


> What i am trying to establish is whether the owner then has to pay for a renewal for another year/s warranty, or does Audi automatically now cover the car to 10 years/100k miles


This is not an aftermarket warranty. It is a change to the manufacturer's warranty.

Let's be clear... this is a free manufacturer's warranty (Volkswagen Audi of America) on DSG powertrains IN THE USA only. It DOES NOT apply to the UK or other regions.


----------



## Graham Grant

Well, after reading all the posts about owners having trouble with their DSG boxes it surprises me,that customers are still ordering these units. If Audi have such faith in the DSG system why don't they step up to the plate and offer us here in the UK the same 100k/Ten year warranty as in North Amrica. I am of the opinion that if an owner made a claim through the Courts against VAGUK for the repair of a DSG fault citing the North American warranty as evidence I am sure they would be successful. Other than that customers who have problems with this system should write to a major motoring publication and ask them to investigate owners claims, there is nothing better than the power of the press to get under the skin of VAGUK.


----------

